# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  the ultimate MITCHELL thread

## Bad Wolf

*PLEASE POST ALL MITCHELL RELATED SPOILERS HERE*

*THERE ARE LOADS OF THREADS ALL READY- PLEASE DONT START NEW ONES*

----------


## Bryan

Originally Posted By *Fantatics Love Dennis*

The Mitchell brothers are set to seize control of the Queen Vic in a sensational December storyline. EastEnders bosses are hoping the pair will reel in up to 20 million viewers for the Christmas Day episode and spark a seasonal ratings war with Coronation Street. 

Grant and Phil get their mitts on the Vic after helping to nail landlady Chrissie Watts for the murder of husband Den. A soap insider told the Daily Star that a plot similar to the one used to expose Philâs affair with Grantâs then-wife Sharon will finally snare Chrissie. Hopefully just in time to stop her heavily hairsprayed curls destroying the ozone layer over East London. 

Desperate to sell the Queen Vic so she can escape Walford, Chrissie offloads it to Johnny Allen. But the sale falls through â with some help from the Mitchells. âPhil and Grant use their bully-boy tactics to get what they want. But they soon realise they have to be a bit more clever,â revealed the insider. âChrissie finally believes that sheâs sealed the deal, but it all goes down the pan because she forged Denâs signature to take control of the Vic.â 

The tricksy Mitchells then record Chrissie as she admits to murdering Den and blackmail her into handing over the pub. Simple, eh? 


Source - Wanadoo

----------


## Bryan

posted by Crazy Lea

they said on 'this morning' that they dont have any details they will have it tomorrow but has far has sharom marshall knows peggy is in danger the door will fly open and phil and grant will be stood there!! this will be screened on 24th october
more on it tomoorow.... so be watching folks

----------


## Bad Wolf

when dont the mitchells not use "bully boy tactics"????

i read that jonny is acting on behalf on a third party??? or does he just say that to put of peggy?

----------


## Bryan

previous thread discussions of this spoilers can be found here:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=28671

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=28673

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=28334

disucssions from now on continue in this thread

----------


## Bryan

originally posted by Matty L

looks as though Grant could be around for three weeks starting this month: Below is an extract from an article I was reading online:

Ross, now 41, is about to return to EastEnders, playing Grant Mitchell after having been away âfor more years than I care to remember!â

He says, âPeople in real life do go back to their old stomping grounds, so why shouldnât Grant? Why did I say yes? Because the BBC offered me a stonkingly good deal. The first reappearance will last for about 21 days, and then thereâs a second return next year for about two months or so. The first return will fit in very nicely between periods of Ultimate Force shooting, and the one in 2006 will be when thatâs all in the can.

Also here is the link to the full article

http://www.dcthomson.co.uk/mags/pos...amous_faces.htm

----------


## xsoftladybugx

When will be grant be back?

----------


## Bryan

end of october... week beginning monday 24th - friday 28th

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Oh ok thanks  :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha just saw picture in whats on tv of peggy slapping johny allen it looks funny haha

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I saw that picture in this fortnight's Soaplife!!
It does look Funny,can't wait for it to happen,and for Phil and Grant to return!!

----------


## Bryan

> I saw that picture in this fortnight's Soaplife!!
> It does look Funny,can't wait for it to happen,and for Phil and Grant to return!!


can you post the picture at all?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I've just scanned the Article!!
Here it is!!:

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha i cant wait to see this on monday

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> haha i cant wait to see this on monday


Yeah i know,looks good don't it??
If you wanna see more articles from Soaplife,look at my thread in the picture section!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Just what Johnny needs a good slap, and who better to dish it out then good old Peggy Mitchell.

----------


## crazygirl

cant wait to see that!!

----------


## natye78910

me too its funny

----------


## alkalinetrio

not long till the slap now :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

all that waiting and it was rubbish thought she would of slapped him harder

----------


## Dutchgirl

So, how does Phil get ot of jail did he get a "get out of jail card" and "do not pass go and do not collect 200" card? :Rotfl:  Well anything is possible in EE. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jade

I think Peggy finds out it was Dennis and Den that set Phil up?? (could be going in completely the wrong direction there!!!!)

----------


## littlemo

> I think Peggy finds out it was Dennis and Den that set Phil up?? (could be going in completely the wrong direction there!!!!)


I've heard that Peggy and Grant find out after Phil is released. I think it's just that the trial falls apart. Maybe there's just not enough evidence. Although the police did find him in the factory with a gun. It doesn't seem like he could get off. I don't know.

----------


## alkalinetrio

i dont care how he gets just as long as he gets out wooo bring on phil

----------


## thetintinbloke

...and guess who is on the cover of this weeks radio times (out 11/10) - The mitchells in all their glory!! Looking fab! The "inside story" of how they came back is inside! :0)

----------


## Florijo

When was the last time Sharon and Grant saw each other? I can't remember.

----------


## Luna

http://www.bbc.co.uk/broadband/media..._are_back_16x9 

clip of the boys back in town

----------


## Florijo

I just saw the clip. I don't even like the Mitchells, well Grant is ok, but I felt quite excited watching that.   :Embarrassment:  

And no 'Everyones talking about it' slogan at the end, just EastEnders on BBC One. Maybe they have decided not to use that anymore considering the last few years.

----------


## littlemo

> When was the last time Sharon and Grant saw each other? I can't remember.


I'm pretty sure it was 1995. The Sharongate happened in October 1994, Sharon left shortly afterwards but she came back then the following year. That's when she got Grant to announce they were back together, and planned to make a fool of him like he had made a fool out of her. But she didn't go through with the plan, because she still loved him and didn't want him to be hurt. She then left to America. Grant was heartbroken.

----------


## Florijo

Thanks. So it was about 10 years then? I can't wait for the first time Grant and Sharon see each other.

----------


## alkalinetrio

just saw clip woooo cant wait not long left

----------


## Florijo

In Radio Times, it says that Grant in married with two kids (Courtney and....?) and he has a bar beside the sea in Rio.

----------


## dddMac1

just seen the clip   can't wait

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I saw the clip at lunch today lol, can't wait.. not.. but the clip does look interesting..  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

oh that looks great i cant wait now bring it on   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Florijo

The scene with Phil and Grant standing looking at the Queen Vic in the dark looks spooky. I bet their first scene will be walking into the pub, everyone turns to look at them, and then...dum, dums. End of episode.

----------


## Abbie

i cant wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> The scene with Phil and Grant standing looking at the Queen Vic in the dark looks spooky. I bet their first scene will be walking into the pub, everyone turns to look at them, and then...dum, dums. End of episode.


Sort of typical like Shannis episode isn't it!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

> In Radio Times, it says that Grant in married with two kids (Courtney and....?) and he has a bar beside the sea in Rio.


Really! I don't remember anybody saying that Grant had a child by his current wife. I'm surprised Peggy hasn't talked about her other grandchild, unless I missed that episode. It seems that he's made a great life for himself in Rio. I think it would take a lot for him to decide to come back permanently, which is a shame. 

What else was said in the Radio Times about the Mitchell's?

----------


## littlemo

> Sort of typical like Shannis episode isn't it!!


Precisely what I was thinking. They do tend to do this scene too much.

----------


## Bryan

> Really! I don't remember anybody saying that Grant had a child by his current wife. I'm surprised Peggy hasn't talked about her other grandchild, unless I missed that episode. It seems that he's made a great life for himself in Rio. I think it would take a lot for him to decide to come back permanently, which is a shame. 
> 
> What else was said in the Radio Times about the Mitchell's?


wow wow!!!! grant is married??? since when???

----------


## pops110874

> wow wow!!!! grant is married??? since when???


I know!! and apparently has two kids (whether this includes courtney im not sure) Seems strange no one mentioned the birth of these children or grant getting married..... You would think peggy would announce it to the whole square - she did with all her other grandkids...

The source is the radio times interview - there are scans on the soap forums on ds.....interviews with ross kemp, steve mcf, babs, tony jordan and kate harwood - also character profiles from 1989

----------


## alkalinetrio

whats ds?

----------


## pops110874

> whats ds?


digital spy

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I didnÂ´t know that Grant was married either!!
And two kids?!,did Peggy or anybody else ever mention all this?!

----------


## alkalinetrio

thanks pops. maybe peggy will mention it over this week or next week before grant and phil return

----------


## Bryan

> I didnÂ´t know that Grant was married either!!
> And two kids?!,did Peggy or anybody else ever mention all this?!


on the eastenders site grant and ross's info has been updated and his marital status is: widowed (from tiff) so maybe this is a pack of lies

the bar in rio i can understand as well grant would need something to keep him there and he can sell that to buy the vic, besides wed have had loads of info about the new mrs mitchell if he did have a wife???

----------


## alkalinetrio

he must have some ladie tho its been 6 years since hes left right?

----------


## Florijo

> on the eastenders site grant and ross's info has been updated and his marital status is: widowed (from tiff) so maybe this is a pack of lies
> 
> the bar in rio i can understand as well grant would need something to keep him there and he can sell that to buy the vic, besides wed have had loads of info about the new mrs mitchell if he did have a wife???


Are you sure Grant's info has been updated? I had a look and I can't see where it has.

----------


## Bryan

click on ross kemps one and youll see that his acting info has been updated., well there wasnt even a section of ross acting info until the last few weeks, then look to the side, with the small bit of info about grant, it says his marital status is widowed

----------


## Florijo

Yep, I found it now. Maybe they might update Grant's info later. The Radio Times could be wrong but if the information came from Tony Jordan, Kate Harwood or Ross Kemp then I would tend to believe it. The people behind the EastEnders website do seem to be selective in what they update sometimes. They added Joe, Noami and Dawn to the characters page but Zoe is still there, as is Danny Moon.

----------


## crazygirl

only 6 more episodes and their back

----------


## alkalinetrio

thought they came back on a tuesday

----------


## alkalinetrio

if he did have a wife maybe there keeping it a secret and not putting it up on hes profile cause there trying to keep it secret

----------


## chocolate

i didnt know grant had another wife and had 2 more kids??
i suppose it makes sense though it has been a long time

----------


## robben2005

> I saw the clip at lunch today lol, can't wait.. not.. but the clip does look interesting..


were did you see the clip

----------


## littlemo

> i didnt know grant had another wife and had 2 more kids??
> i suppose it makes sense though it has been a long time


I think he's just had one more child, the other one they are talking about is Courteney (I think). So Peggy has now got 5 grandchildren (but 1 she doesn't know about!).

----------


## crazygirl

> thought they came back on a tuesday


24th according to 'this morning'

----------


## JustJodi

*Hey gang did any of you see this banner ?????*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pudsey/

*nice shots of the brothers*

----------


## crazygirl

cool

----------


## thetintinbloke

where has the clip gone - have they taken it off coz it doesn;t work anymore - am gutted!!

----------


## pops110874

> on the eastenders site grant and ross's info has been updated and his marital status is: widowed (from tiff) so maybe this is a pack of lies
> 
> the bar in rio i can understand as well grant would need something to keep him there and he can sell that to buy the vic, besides wed have had loads of info about the new mrs mitchell if he did have a wife???


I hope it is false - i wana see grant paired with dawn miller!!

But I bought the radio times and its in kh's section of the article, maybe its just something that has been discussed.  Maybe they dont want to elaborate/discuss grants new family on screen until they are sure he is returning for a longer stint?

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsup:  ive heard that phil & grant walk through a door to catch johnny trying to kill peggy due to her outburst and turning ruby against her dad

----------


## JustJodi

> ive heard that phil & grant walk through a door to catch johnny trying to kill peggy due to her outburst and turning ruby against her dad


*where did u read this Lisa ?????*

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Confused:  i cant remember but apparently peggy is very surprised to see them just as well really

----------


## crazygirl

it was on 'this morning' last thursday sharon marshall said that peggy is with johnny and she is in danger the door flies open and grant and phil are stood there!

----------


## spenelli13

how long is phil and peggys contract? when is sam leaving? and when does chrissie try and escape at the airport to get stopped by the police? Also is grant going to be permanent or just temporary  :Confused:

----------


## JustJodi

> how long is phil and peggys contract? when is sam leaving? and when does chrissie try and escape at the airport to get stopped by the police? Also is grant going to be permanent or just temporary


*Grant is only temporary,,, I thing peg is like a year,,, Phil  I think i read 6 mos,, I am sure that some one will correct me if I am wrong.*
*As for Chrissie and Jake trying to puddle jump.. I think its just before Christmas ... right gang ?????*

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I thought Phil was staying longer,but i could be wrong though.
I know that he will do panto at Christmas,and then he will come back.

----------


## alkalinetrio

wooooo come on grant and phil really cant wait!!!

----------


## Florijo

> how long is phil and peggys contract? when is sam leaving? and when does chrissie try and escape at the airport to get stopped by the police? Also is grant going to be permanent or just temporary


Has it actually been confirmed how Chrissie leaves? Do you think they have filmed more than one exit for her?

----------


## Bryan

> how long is phil and peggys contract? when is sam leaving? and when does chrissie try and escape at the airport to get stopped by the police? Also is grant going to be permanent or just temporary


babs is long term, a few years, as of yet she says she dosent ever want to leave, shes loving it too much, as said in a RT interview. Eastenders will never axe Babs as she is a legend, like Dot, Pauline, Ian, they will never be let go by the show, only if they wanna leave.

Phil is back for a bit this year, goes off around crimbo time for panto, maybe to go and find louise?, then hes back long term in 06...playing a big bit in jonyn's exit

grant is filimng for 2 weeks, depending on his filimg intensity and how much they show each episode he could be in it for 2 weeks to one month. Hes being offered 6 months next year, with he has of yet has not officially accepted, probably will dpedning on the reaction Grant gets when he returns on screen, then i think his show Ultimate Force will end, as it hasnt got the spark it used to have, and after that if he has any sense he will come back to eastenders permanantly, wishing thinking but hey

hope this helps

----------


## Florijo

> babs is long term, a few years, as of yet she says she dosent ever want to leave, shes loving it too much, as said in a RT interview. Eastenders will never axe Babs as she is a legend, like Dot, Pauline, Ian, they will never be let go by the show, only if they wanna leave.
> 
> Phil is back for a bit this year, goes off around crimbo time for panto, maybe to go and find louise?, then hes back long term in 06...playing a big bit in jonyn's exit
> 
> grant is filimng for 2 weeks, depending on his filimg intensity and how much they show each episode he could be in it for 2 weeks to one month. Hes being offered 6 months next year, with he has of yet has not officially accepted, probably will dpedning on the reaction Grant gets when he returns on screen, then i think his show Ultimate Force will end, as it hasnt got the spark it used to have, and after that if he has any sense he will come back to eastenders permanantly, wishing thinking but hey
> 
> hope this helps


I hope he does not go after Louise again. Recycled story and boring. I am only just starting to get my faith back in EastEnders and I would be annoyed if this was the reason for Phil's exit so the actor could do panto, which personally I am against him being allowed to do anyway. I would quite like Grant to come back but what would they do with him?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think it would be good if louise came back

----------


## spenelli13

well dennis is begining to become sussed about chrissie....to be honest everything is a bit slow at the moment dragging on a bit. Dont get me wrong it is good to watch but the sooner these questions we need answering are shown on screen the better! Not long til xmas im sure that will be explosive!

----------


## littlemo

Phil and Grant between them have been married 6 times. Sam has been married twice. So that's 8 marriages all together, that's a lot isn't it?!!

----------


## JustJodi

*WHOAAAAA I finally saw the PHIL AND GRANT commerical on TV tonight,, both boys are getting pretty chunky,,* 
*So they will be in Walford when ??? the 24th ????*
 :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> i think it would be good if louise came back


*Louise would be how old now ... 5 years old ??? can u tell me what a 5 year old could do in EE ??? *

----------


## crazygirl

yea the 24th and i cant wait
was that the snooker hall that phil was in?
and the evil look on there faces when they were looking at the vic

----------


## JustJodi

> Has it actually been confirmed how Chrissie leaves? Do you think they have filmed more than one exit for her?


*wasn't 3 different exits filmed ???? thats what I remember reading *

----------


## JustJodi

> yea the 24th and i cant wait
> was that the snooker hall that phil was in?
> and the evil look on there faces when they were looking at the vic


I am confused as usual,, how can the boyz be in the snooker hall, cos it was burnt down wasn't it ???? :Ponder:

----------


## crazygirl

yea she said on jonathan ross im sure she said 5 exits
anyway they dont want it to leak out and im sure she said she do's not even know which one their using

----------


## crazygirl

> I am confused as usual,, how can the boyz be in the snooker hall, cos it was burnt down wasn't it ????


well thats what i thought!!
but phil was in a room with 2 snooker tables in it he was looking at his watch and then he walked out and it looked like the cafe that grant was in
you see im really sad and i have sky + so i rewinded it back on my sky+ and recorded it so ive watched it about 6 times   :Lol:

----------


## alkalinetrio

lol i watched it loads 2 lol

----------


## alkalinetrio

when grant and phil come back where will they be staying cause im sure pats house will be to packed

----------


## pops110874

> when grant and phil come back where will they be staying cause im sure pats house will be to packed


sams flat maybe.......?

or has that been sold????

----------


## Florijo

I wonder how many rooms Pat's house has? There is one for Pat, one for Peggy and one for Billy. I wonder if Phil and Grant will share? Maybe Pat's house is a tardis like the Slaters and the Queen Vic?

----------


## crazygirl

> sams flat maybe.......?
> 
> or has that been sold????


it was minty's flat wasnt it?
and wasnt it rented?

----------


## pops110874

> it was minty's flat wasnt it?
> and wasnt it rented?


not entirely sure......

did sam ever live there on her own - I know minty moved to garry's

I can never keep up with the residential woes in walford - faaar too confusing!!  :Confused:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> well thats what i thought!!
> but phil was in a room with 2 snooker tables in it he was looking at his watch and then he walked out and it looked like the cafe that grant was in
> you see im really sad and i have sky + so i rewinded it back on my sky+ and recorded it so ive watched it about 6 times


 :Crying:  I did not even see it one time, and for sky+ little old me cannot see it on there as well!!!

----------


## crazygirl

> I did not even see it one time, and for sky+ little old me cannot see it on there as well!!!


when eastenders finished they advertised spooks and then advertised phil and grant

----------


## Dutchgirl

> when eastenders finished they advertised spooks and then advertised phil and grant


Thanx for that. Friday or thursday night?

----------


## crazygirl

thursday night

----------


## Dutchgirl

I taped Eastenders and Spooks, have to look at those and see if I accidently taped the Mitchell brothers, hope so though.

----------


## JustJodi

> I did not even see it one time, and for sky+ little old me cannot see it on there as well!!!


*DG  u have sky tv+ ?? I am jealous,,, but by the way I did see the Mitchell brother commerical...those boys have really PUT ON THE WEIGHT,, *

----------


## JustJodi

> not entirely sure......
> 
> did sam ever live there on her own - I know minty moved to garry's
> 
> I can never keep up with the residential woes in walford - faaar too confusing!!


*Sam stayed in Mintys old place after he moved out and sharing that house with Garry.. so I guess Sam's place will be the Mitchell boys CAVE ??? or move in with Minty and Gary ???*

----------


## crazygirl

> *Sam stayed in Mintys old place after he moved out and sharing that house with Garry.. so I guess Sam's place will be the Mitchell boys CAVE ??? or move in with Minty and Gary ???*


yea but if it was rented sam would of have to give it up because she is in prison and nobody will be paying the rent

----------


## JustJodi

> yea but if it was rented sam would of have to give it up because she is in prison and nobody will be paying the rent


*Well it is no longer a crime scene ( remember they found a few incriminating items in Sams apartment ,, planted by Chrissie) so it is either standing empty or some unknown walford person is living in it ??? dunno,, we will SURE find out next week where the 2 boys end up*

----------


## Florijo

I found these spoilers posted on another forum. From 'Soaplife'

Johnny sends someone to attack peggy after he learns peggy told ruby johnny had been threatening her, but phil turns up and saves her

Grant turns up late at the vic and threatens chrissie after learning it's her fault sam is in prison, chrissie tries to attack him with an ashtray then sharon and dennis come on her rescue.

but when he steps in and threatens grant he beats up dennis  

there was also a picture of grant and sharon kissing on the same page.   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Also phil attacks Ian then covers him in tomatoe ketchup outside the chippy

Johnny lashes out at Grant but ends up on the floor himself

Also Grant threatens to break stacey's arm is she doesn't confess to giving chrissie a fake alabi.   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## angelblue

I am upset the kiss cant happen what an about dennis she said it was an glimmer   :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

this looks rubbish!!!! grant and sharon and him threatening to break stacey's arm!!!!!!!  i much prefare grants softer side

----------


## angelblue

This is terrible news for sharon and dennis fans   :Sad:

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh yes i hope these fights are good some proper action none of the one hit wonder punches!

----------


## samantha nixon

are yoy sure these are real as some seem a bit erm well weird but if they are true poor dennis

----------


## alkalinetrio

where is this picture of grant and sharon kissing? i want to see it lol

----------


## Bad Wolf

me too!!!!!  i wont believe til i see!!!!

----------


## angelblue

Yes scott so do i know the forum they are off but i am not an member   :Smile:

----------


## the_man

yea where is this site about sharon kissing grant and grant threataning satcy which site

----------


## Bad Wolf

walford web i think

----------


## angelblue

Also it is on DS

----------


## JustJodi

> where is this picture of grant and sharon kissing? i want to see it lol


 
*Can some one nick the pix and post it here    not the first time its happened ya know,,, I wannna sseeeeee tooooooo*

----------


## Bad Wolf

can someone copy them?

----------


## Florijo

I just found them on another soap board, Talk Walford (Walford Web), and that board seem to only allow people to post spoilers if they have a proper source, and not just rumors. I have not got the magazine 'Soaplife' so I can't say if they are real of not but some of them sound likely. I did read somewhere that Grant beats Dennis with a chair, and I can see Grant wanting to get the truth out of Stacey in some way, although threatening to break a 16-year old girls arm is bang out of order.

----------


## Bad Wolf

just a bit!!!

----------


## angelblue

> I just found them on another soap board, Talk Walford (Walford Web), and that board seem to only allow people to post spoilers if they have a proper source, and not just rumors. I have not got the magazine 'Soaplife' so I can't say if they are real of not but some of them sound likely. I did read somewhere that Grant beats Dennis with a chair, and I can see Grant wanting to get the truth out of Stacey in some way, although threatening to break a 16-year old girls arm is bang out of order.


Yes florijo what you said walfordweb are quite good in that way they reliable   :Smile: 

But i am inclined to think why didnt come out in the sun newspaper if their is kiss between grant and sharon   :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

sams hes sister. he will do wot he can to get her out family love aye

----------


## the_man

wher about is the kiss on the walfordweb

----------


## the_man

where

----------


## angelblue

Its in an thread called grant and phil

----------


## the_man

cheers

----------


## JustJodi

*I guess if any one went to the Walford Web and are members,, can't they take a look at the photos and the stories ????*

----------


## the_man

could u send me the pick please

----------


## angelblue

their is no pic the person hasnt put one on

----------


## the_man

but u said theres a pick of grant and sharon kissing people said there is if there is where

----------


## Bad Wolf

If Anyone Could Copy And Past The Pics It Would Be A Huge Help!!!

----------


## the_man

where is the pick

----------


## angelblue

yeah the person who has written the thread has got the new edition of soaplife coming out this week and he said in the mag their is an picture of them   :Ponder:

----------


## the_man

kk but people say they have already seen the pick

----------


## angelblue

i havent that why i want to see it

----------


## JustJodi

*So the photo of Sharon and Grant Snogging is in that SOAP LIFE magazine ??? Well poohhhhh that lets me out they do not sell the mag in Holland,, so if any one can scan the photo and put it in our forum that wwould be sweet*

----------


## alkalinetrio

i want to see it and wooo go phil and the ketchup

----------


## angelblue

when is the next edition of soaplife out

----------


## Bad Wolf

tuesday?

----------


## angelblue

I have seen the pics they look great  :Cheer: 

I am well sad dennis sees them an about to kiss hopefully she stops it before anything happens  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *DG u have sky tv+ ?? I am jealous,,, but by the way I did see the Mitchell brother commerical...those boys have really PUT ON THE WEIGHT,, *


No  I'm not that lucky, but if they showed the ad on telly I might have taped it on the VCR.

----------


## Bryan



----------


## angelblue

Thanks bondboffin they are great

I cant believe sharon is an about to kiss grant and dennis is watching i hope she backs off 

Can i ask were you got these from   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

i knew the offical press spoilers were very vague...no wonder becuase look at all this that they want to keep secret!!!

----------


## angelblue

have you got the mag   :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

them pictures are well good thanks but poor dennis watching them kiss

----------


## Bryan

> Thanks bondboffin they are great
> 
> I cant believe sharon is an about to kiss grant and dennis is watching i hope she backs off 
> 
> Can i ask were you got these from


they are from a poster on walford web who has obtained an ealry copy of soap life out on sale on tuesday!

----------


## samantha nixon

how did they get it early

----------


## angelblue

Oh saw them as well i cant wait till tuesday i like the picture but i like to read what is going on and how everyone reacts 

Damm it still long way till tuesday   :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

> how did they get it early


get it sent in the post

----------


## samantha nixon

so if you get it sent you get it early thats well good but i dont buy it every week so

----------


## Florijo

Those pictures look great. Grant and Sharon kissing? I'm not a Dennis fan but poor thing, to see your Mrs kissing, or about to kiss, her ex.

----------


## samantha nixon

i no thats horrable

----------


## angelblue

I wonder how he will react   :Ponder:

----------


## Florijo

I think he might go and have a go at Grant and that is when Grant beats him up. I am so excited now, I honestly can't wait to see this. I have not taped EastEnders in years but I am going to have to tape Grant's return as it just looks all so exciting.   :Cheer: 

One pic said that Sharon knows what Chrissie does. Wonder how she finds out? I will be annoyed if she just suddenly realises, especially as she seems to believe right now that Sam did it.

----------


## angelblue

have you got the magazine florijo   :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

thanks bondboffin for those pic
i cant wait it looks really exciting
but the best one is phil pouring tomato sauce all over ian now that is gonna be a classic   :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

[QUOTE=crazygirl]thanks bondboffin for those pic
i cant wait it looks really exciting
but the best one is phil pouring tomato sauce all over ian now that is gonna be a classic  :Rotfl: [/QUOTE
Its the classic bully strategy, disgusting!!. Good for Ian that his businesses do so well. He is a pratt that's true, but I hate bullies. :Angry:

----------


## Florijo

> have you got the magazine florijo


Nope. I never get Soaplife as no shop near me ever seems to sell it, for some reason. *cries*   :Crying:

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Awwww Dennis baby I'm here for you  :Stick Out Tongue:  I cant believe she done that!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg i hope she does back of i wish they wernt coming back now

----------


## alkalinetrio

them pictures rocked! phil pouring ketchup over ian is funny haha there already back and giving us some good action cant wait to see the scenes

----------


## angelblue

I luv dennis does she back off do you know   :Ponder:

----------


## pops110874

the pics all look fab!!

cant wait - at last some proper drama in the square, mitchell style!! yay!!

exciting stuff....

----------


## Kim

> *So the photo of Sharon and Grant Snogging is in that SOAP LIFE magazine ??? Well poohhhhh that lets me out they do not sell the mag in Holland,, so if any one can scan the photo and put it in our forum that wwould be sweet*


Soaplife doesn't come out till Tuesday

----------


## angelblue

They are on this thread babe   :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I have seen the pics they look great 
> 
> I am well sad dennis sees them an about to kiss hopefully she stops it before anything happens


*I am willing to bet she goes through with the kiss, because of the body language,, and poor Dennis watching in the back ground sniff sniff*

----------


## angelblue

yeah i suppose your right they do look in a real clinch but i suppose this is the glimmer

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah i suppose your right they do look in a real clinch but i suppose this is the glimmer


*Lets wait n see.......but my guess would be Sharon and Grant smooch...*

----------


## angelblue

I only said it because when i watch this morning they had an interview with letita dean she said their was a glimmer but nothing else because she happily married so i am inclined to think their is much of an kiss but poor dennis sees so dont know  how will react   :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

i cant wait to the grant knocking johny down one haha thats going to be great especially the phil ketchup one wooooooooo

----------


## alkalinetrio

peggy gets a nasty suprise friday anyone know what that is?

----------


## angelblue

Oh apparently grant tells phil and peggy not to put pressure on her an about seeing sam

----------


## alkalinetrio

was that a reply to my message?

----------


## angelblue

I am not sure   :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> i cant wait to the grant knocking johny down one haha thats going to be great especially the phil ketchup one wooooooooo


Looks like the Walford bullies are back in FORCE !!!! :Rotfl:   Ian just gets doused with ketchup .. at least that does not HURT compared as a knuckle sandwich might :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> I only said it because when i watch this morning they had an interview with letita dean she said their was a glimmer but nothing else because she happily married so i am inclined to think their is much of an kiss but poor dennis sees so dont know how will react


*Ok if she is HAPPILY married then why does she even get close enuff for a snog ??? The body language in that photo looks like they are ready to play a serious game of tonsil hockeyAnd no matter how Dennis reacts,, he will be the "wronged" husband*

----------


## angelblue

I dont know i read webcam updates they seem quite happy after that   :Cheer:

----------


## alkalinetrio

looks like ians trying to use them lessons in fighting he got haha that suprise for peggy im talking about the friday comeing before phil and grant return

----------


## matt1378

bondboffin - thanks! those pics are wicked, can`t wait for that lot to hit the screen. 

phil giving ian a pasting with tomato ketchup, thats unmissable.

grant looks mean as hell.

also johnny looks funny falling over after trying to throw a punch

----------


## matt1378

i wonder where Phil and Grant will live when they come back? Sam`s flat?

----------


## kirsty_g

probably i cant wait to get the magazine

----------


## angelblue

I want that magazine nooooooooooooow  :Mad:

----------


## Jojo

I just can't wait for Grant to come back  :Cheer:   He was always the far better of the two, better looking and had the better menacing look!! *drooling in anticipation* !!  :Cheer:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Thanx for posting the pictures!!! Are they from the soaplife mag that is coming out THIS tuesday or were they from LAST tuesday????? Thanx

----------


## Luna

they are coming out this tuesday!! someone got an advanced copy

----------


## Bad Wolf

there are pics in the sunday mirror of the ketchup incident on page 27

----------


## alkalinetrio

cool im tempted to buy that now but first i must go buy cereal woooo

----------


## Bad Wolf

and of grant beating up dennis in the news of the world

----------


## alkalinetrio

damn i cudnt buy the mirror missed out by 5 p lol

----------


## Bad Wolf

the acrticle quotes ross kemp saying he has has one ruck with dennis and TWO with jonny

----------


## the_man

i thouht dennis is a hard man but he gets beaten up by grant i wanted den to win or maybe a draw u know grant and den both hurt a bit but not grant beaten the hell out of den

EDIT - SWEARING.

----------


## alkalinetrio

grant is also a hardman but the stronger man won :Smile:

----------


## the_man

but i would like sennis to win cus hes also hard

----------


## the_man

dennis

----------


## Dutchgirl

Dennis cannot be beaten up by Grant, Dennis is so tough, it would make the whole Dennis thing unbeleivable. Is it because Phil is not man enough to handle Dennis himself, as Dennis decked him once in the Vic? :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

wow we are liking our Mitchell disucssions at the moment arent we???

for more mitchell discussions, spoilers, gossip and information visit my site devoted to the Mitchells (see my signature)

----------


## alkalinetrio

phil also hit dennis hard in the stomache and phil had a broken arm when he did it aswell so dont think hes scared

----------


## Dutchgirl

> wow we are liking our Mitchell disucssions at the moment arent we???
> 
> for more mitchell discussions, spoilers, gossip and information visit my site devoted to the Mitchells (see my signature)


yeah well its a big deal that they are returning to the squar, I never saw Grant, because I only started wathin since 2000.

----------


## Abbie

> wow we are liking our Mitchell disucssions at the moment arent we???
> 
> for more mitchell discussions, spoilers, gossip and information visit my site devoted to the Mitchells (see my signature)


yer we are arent we lol 
your website is cool by the way

----------


## Bryan

> yeah well its a big deal that they are returning to the squar, I never saw Grant, because I only started wathin since 2000.


trust me DG, you will not be dissapointed!

----------


## Bryan

> yer we are arent we lol 
> your website is cool by the way


thanks ablette, anythign to show my devotion to the greatest soap family of all time! have you made yourself a member?

----------


## alkalinetrio

the mitchells rule

----------


## Bryan

> the mitchells rule


not at the moment, as they have nothing to rule over, but come this time next month im sure that will have changed!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh yes it will change the mitchell legends are back to take whats theres

----------


## Dutchgirl

> trust me DG, you will not be dissapointed!


Cannot wait, but bullying Ian is not so strong, he's an easy target, Phil should aim for tougher targets, I do not like Ian's character one bit, but as I stated before I do not like it when bullies target easy preys.

----------


## Debs

> Cannot wait, but bullying Ian is not so strong, he's an easy target, Phil should aim for tougher targets, I do not like Ian's character one bit, but as I stated before I do not like it when bullies target easy preys.


 
but ian will deserve it this time wont he? he got phil caught he aint gonna let him get away with that

----------


## Dutchgirl

He did threaten Lucy didn't Phil? Ian has to protect his family.
Do not get me wrong I am glad that Phil is coming back, never a dull moment with him in the square. I reckon the character is well played. :Clap:

----------


## JustJodi

> He did threaten Lucy didn't Phil? Ian has to protect his family.
> Do not get me wrong I am glad that Phil is coming back, never a dull moment with him in the square. I reckon the character is well played.


*I am in agreement with Debs  Phil should pick on some one his own size,, ian is just a little pipsqueak,,*
*Wonder if Ian will DEMAND his money back from those self defense classes.. since obviously it didn't work cuz he got creamed with  ketchup LOL*

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeh but phil still wants revenge. ian cud have just got him some money and let him leave that way hes daughter still wudnt have got hurt

----------


## littlemo

> yeh but phil still wants revenge. ian cud have just got him some money and let him leave that way hes daughter still wudnt have got hurt


Ian's never liked Phil, and I don't blame him because Phil's never treated him with any respect. It's completely like Ian's character to do the right thing and shop him to the police when he has the chance. 

I do like Phil's character, and I'm glad Steve's coming back. Phil didn't hurt Lucy, I don't think he would have stooped to that level no matter what Ian had done to him. I remember Phil telling Lucy that she had nothing to worry about because she looked scared. He doesn't make it his business to go round hurting little kids.   

I agree that if Ian wanted a quiet life he should have given Ian the money, but then again Phil is a bully and you can't let criminals get away scot free. If Ian hadn't have done it he probably would have been caught anyway.

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeah but not cause he grassed him up phil will deffenitly come after him now

----------


## thetintinbloke

am bit confused.....both sunday mirror and news of the world say that the mitchells are back THIS week - thought they weren't back til next week!!!!!?

----------


## littlemo

> am bit confused.....both sunday mirror and news of the world say that the mitchells are back THIS week - thought they weren't back til next week!!!!!?


I was told the 24th, a week tomorrow. Perhaps they walk in at the last second of Friday's episode.

----------


## alkalinetrio

peggy gets a suprise friday night so maybe its the attack and thats when phil is ment to be back to help just in time so maybe hes back friday and grant back on monday

----------


## littlemo

I just read (it was either on ds or talk walford) that Letitia Dean says in Soaplife that 'the kiss' which happens between Sharon and Grant is nothing, but it's not the way Dennis sees it. Which means it's probably either a friendly kiss, Grant wishing Sharon the best for the future or whatever. Or maybe there's a little moment where something could happen, but they quickly pull back. But I definetely don't think this a factor in them splitting (if a split does occur, which I don't think it will, in the near future). 

A split doesn't seem on the cards to me. They seem way too loved up for anything like this to occur.

----------


## angelblue

littlemo were did you read it doesnt come out till tuesday please tell me   :Smile:  in what section of ds or talk walford

----------


## littlemo

> littlemo were did you read it doesnt come out till tuesday please tell me   in what section of ds or talk walford


There's absolutely loads of information on spoilers for the Mitchells. Both Digital Spy and Talk Walford have threads on their message boards. There's images of the Mitchells and Watts on both sites. Grant beating Dennis up, the first meeting with all of the Watts with Grant and Phil. Brilliant stuff. See what you can find on all them.

----------


## angelblue

oh i have already seen them all they look great though i am going to get the mag  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> oh i have already seen them all they look great though i am going to get the mag


Yes I think I will too. I tend to just read them in the shop, but I think i'll want to read this one over and over again.

----------


## angelblue

Yes i am going to have to buy this one two i get strange looks in the shop so i am not doing it anymore   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Yes i am going to have to buy this one two i get strange looks in the shop so i am not doing it anymore


I know what you mean. It's much better going to one of the big supermarkets, like Tescos where it's busy.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Yeay, saw the Grant and Phil ad today, looks very promising, very dark.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Is this allowed?



http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/stor...showbiz5.shtml

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Whats The Forum Called ?

----------


## Matty L

all the pictures look excellent, can't wait for Grant to deck Dennis, Johnny and put the frightners on Chrissie to, come to think of it, I hope one of the Mitchells gives Jake Moon a good punch as hes so annoying!! Just a quick question, it has been said that Peggy gets attacked this Friday by someone Johnny Allen has hired, but Phil saves her, is this true or is it Monday she is attacked and both Phil and Grant return on the Monday?

----------


## Luna

oh are they back tonight????

Or is it next monday??

----------


## Matty L

I think they both return next Monday, but as i said in my previous post I had heard that Peggy gets attacked by someone Johnny Allen hired this Friday, and Phil saves her, hence that would mean Phil comes back this Friday when his trial collapes this week and Grant returns on the Monday? not sure tho, need someone to confirm or deny this

----------


## crazygirl

i heard that they both return together peggy gets attacked and the door bursts open and phil and grant are stood there

----------


## alkalinetrio

thats what i think phil returns on friday and grant on monday it wud be good phil helps peggy then eastenders tune kicks in and have to wait to monday to see more phil and then grant back on monday aswell

----------


## crazygirl

it was only what sharon marshell said she could be wrong they may turn up seperatly

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Whats The Forum Called ?


EE spoilers on Digital Spy.

----------


## angelblue

The think i find weird is that phil and grant presuade sharon to go and see sam but she wont listen to her own husband that not good   :Ponder:

----------


## alkalinetrio

maybe they give her something to make her change her mind and go and see sam

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i heard that they both return together peggy gets attacked and the door bursts open and phil and grant are stood there


Sounds interesting.. I guess we will see today!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Maybe they gave her information which she cannot deny?!

----------


## Nataliax

Heya! Im new on here =D

I remember... peggy tellin every1 in the vic that shes goin to visit grant in rio cos he was gettin married! That was last year or 2 & i aint sure about his kids but i know he has two - Courtney & Mark [Michelles kid] he had a night stand with her and she got pregnant when she left the show, only mark [her brother & pauline] knows the truth but grant doesnt know he has another kid! Whats gonna happen to Courtney?? Is she coming back with Grant? 
xx

----------


## crazygirl

[QUOTE=.:SpIcYsPy:.]Sounds interesting.. I guess we will see today!! next monday

----------


## angelblue

Does grant know an about sharons abortion   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nataliax

I dunno =S if no then she might will tell him when they meet up!!

----------


## crazygirl

> I dunno =S if no then she might will tell him when they meet up!!


that might be the news she breaks

----------


## alkalinetrio

he will go mentle i think

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh.. Next Monday.. Thanks for clearing that..

Guess we have to listen to Peggy moaning for the next whole week..

----------


## alkalinetrio

i want to go to the trial if only it was real lol

----------


## crazygirl

so thats how he gets off

----------


## littlemo

> The think i find weird is that phil and grant presuade sharon to go and see sam but she wont listen to her own husband that not good


Yes but Dennis isn't pressurising her. Grant and Phil can be very menacing when they start their interrogations. Dennis doesn't want Sharon to get hurt so is trying to keep a low profile in his bid to get Chrissie sent down. The Mitchells aren't quiet about anything, especially when it concerns a member of their family. And despite them both having a soft spot for Sharon, family comes first always.   

Sharon probably feels the only way she can get the Mitchells off her back  is to go and see Sam. And it says in Soaplife (apparently) that Sharon still feels that Sam is responsible for Den's murder when she goes to see her. It's Chrissie that changes her mind. So I don't think it's a case of her believing the Mitchells over Dennis.

----------


## littlemo

> Does grant know an about sharons abortion


Apparently (and I can't really remember much about this) Sharon heard from Grant when she was in America (the first time), and she told him about the abortion. 

Phil took it a lot worse than Grant did (supposedly).

----------


## alkalinetrio

only one week left now :Smile:

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer: BILLY GRANT & PHIL RESCUE PEGGY FROMS JOHNNYS THUG, GRANT AND PHIL TRY TO INTIMIDATE AND TRICK CHRISSIE, 
CHRISSIE TRYS TO ATTACK GRANT WITH AN ASHTRAY BIT LIKE STEVE AND SASHA STORYLINE, PHIL CREEPS UP ON IAN & COVERS HIM WITH A BOTTLE OF KETCHUP OUTSIDE THE CHIPPY GRANT MAKES SHARON SEE THE TRUTH ABOUT CHRISSIE AND THEY KISS GRANT PINS DENNIS AGAINST PIANO  BECAUSE HE THINKS DENNIS IS CHRISSIES BOYFREIND HE IS ABOUT TO HIT HIM WITH A CHAIR WHEN SHARON WALKS IN AND REVEALS THAT DENNIS IS HER HUSBAND GRANT AND DENNIS FORM AN ALLIANCE TO PROVE CHRISSIES GUILT.

----------


## angelblue

I know apparently they kiss because sharon thanks grant show her the truth an about chrissie

Why didnt she believe dennis he has been trying to show her chrissie is gulity she doesnt listen but she thanks grant poor dennis   :Sad:

----------


## Luna

because dennis hasn't really liked chrissie has he - grant had nothing to lose he doesn't even know her

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Its Also In Grant And Phils Intrest To Get Sharon On Side To Make Sure Sam Gets Out

----------


## angelblue

Why is she kissing her ex husband who she didnt really have an happy marriage with and the underlying factor she married

Now she has husband who loves her to bits and would do anything for her and she is kissing someone else  :Angry:

----------


## Luna

Because no matter what grant does sharon will always love him

----------


## Florijo

When visiting Sam, Sam tells Sharon what really happened and how she blackmailed Chrissie for money and Chrissie's last words to Den being 'I may not have been the first woman in your life but I'm not going to be the last'. However Sharon still doesn't believe her and walks out. When Sharon see's Chrissie, Chrissie tells her that Sam stole from her and the money was out of pity. Chrissie almost has the upper hand until she cocks it up by saying 'you weren't the first woman in his life....' Sharon then realises that it was her.

This is a recap from Soaplife. It is not Grant that makes her realise Chrissie did it, it was what Sam said.

----------


## angelblue

> Because no matter what grant does sharon will always love him


I think its the other an way around grant will always love sharon i think sharon is happy with dennis  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

grant is married too though

----------


## Luna

has it ever stopped him before???

----------


## Bad Wolf

i suppose not, i just cant believe they are going to kiss

----------


## angelblue

okay the pic shows them nearly kissing maybe it an peck and they realise its wrong and stop or maybe dennis interrupts them because he does see them or maybe they just in an clinch and dont kiss   :Ponder:

----------


## Luna

oh i think it's going to be a kiss

----------


## Bad Wolf

does this happen next week?

poor dennis...could be motivation to leave or maybe thats why they both do- sharon wants to move away to get away from temptation...........

and when ross kemp signs a long term contract so will tish dean!!!!

----------


## angelblue

> does this happen next week?
> 
> poor dennis...could be motivation to leave or maybe thats why they both do- sharon wants to move away to get away from temptation...........
> 
> and when ross kemp signs a long term contract so will tish dean!!!!


I dont think so because i think he is only back for 2 week and after that according to the webcam script they seem quite happy   :Smile:

----------


## Luna

do you think he will sign a long term contract??? Im not so sure  :Ponder: 

And  :Lol:  tish and a long term contract you make me laugh

----------


## angelblue

People dont make it any worse i am shannis fan   :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i hope so, i like grunt, sorry grant

----------


## big bro fan

I cant wait for the mitchells to return it will be amazing

----------


## crazygirl

johnny sends some bloke called shane round to sort peggy out! anyone know who this is? there is pic in this weeks 'whats on tv' 
And yes sharon and grant do snog

----------


## alkalinetrio

no idea never seen that shane! hes just probly one off person

----------


## no1abbafan

Stupid idea having Sharon and Grant kiss- after all she did to be with Dennis. Another case of writers losing the plot simply to accomodate somebody leaving - what are they paid for. Seen the trailers on tv for Grant and Phil return, they haven't half been at the pies have they - it's going to be difficult to see them as "hard men"- IMHO

----------


## Johnny Allen

Does Grant beat up Dennis?, my pics in The Sun newspaper have him punching Dennis there is a great interview Ross Kemp.

----------


## crazygirl

yea grant beats him up tuesday 25th

----------


## *cinderella*

Is Courteney coming back as well?

----------


## crazygirl

nothings been mentioned about her coming back so i take it she isnt.
but if he signs a longer contract for next year she will have to come back then

----------


## littlemo

> Stupid idea having Sharon and Grant kiss- after all she did to be with Dennis. Another case of writers losing the plot simply to accomodate somebody leaving - what are they paid for. Seen the trailers on tv for Grant and Phil return, they haven't half been at the pies have they - it's going to be difficult to see them as "hard men"- IMHO


It's only a thankyou kiss, it doesn't mean anything. There are probably some feelings there but she is in love with Dennis and they are married. There was no trust in the marriage between Sharon and Grant, I think her and Dennis do have that trust. I suppose the way he flies off the handle doesn't show that, but he is prone to bouts of jealousy.

----------


## angelblue

I was just wondering after the kiss happens sharon does realise that dennis knows an about the kiss and that he seems them yeah or doesnt tell her   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> I was just wondering after the kiss happens sharon does realise that dennis knows an about the kiss and that he seems them yeah or doesnt tell her


It looks as if Dennis admits quite quickly he's seen Sharon kissing Grant. There's a picture of Dennis grabbing Sharon's arm. I've heard from some people on this board that he spends 1 or 2 nights in the bookies. He sees it as more than it actually is. Because Sharon wants to get revenge on Chrissie, she decides to plot with the Mitchells, so that probably put Dennis's back up a lot.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> yea grant beats him up tuesday 25th


Awww excellent, Grants going to sort out everyone read he throws Johnny Allen throw a window.

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh yes cant wait to see that hahaha

----------


## Luna

WHEN TV's favourite hardman returns to EastEnders next week, viewers could be forgiven for thinking his behaviour a little strange.

In place of the familiar tough-guy image, Albert Square fans will see tears well up in Grant Mitchell's eyes as he toasts the Queen Vic in one of his first scenes.

Talking about his return to the soap after a six-year absence, actor Ross Kemp reveals the emotion was for real.

"I wasn't acting," he confesses. "It was my idea for Grant to pull a pint and raise his glass to the statue of Queen Victoria. I didn't have to pretend while I was doing that, because it was 10 years of my life."

The touching moment came after he was welcomed on to the set with a standing ovation from cast and crew - led by pals Barbara Windsor and Steve McFadden.

"It was a little embarrassing but it was also very moving," adds Ross. "I was on EastEnders from the ages of 25 to 35, which are pretty important years of your life and, once I'd got used to it, it felt good to be back." 

Initially, Ross, 41, had mixed feelings about returning to the "comfort zone" of the BBC's Elstree Studios, in Herts.


"Yes, I felt really weird. It was a cross between going to the dentist and going back to school." Ross knows the risks of returning to such familiar territory. He had defected to ITV in 1999 in a Â£1million deal and many critics quickly wrote off his career.


But in the years since leaving Walford, he's had more hits than misses - SAS drama Ultimate Force is now in its fourth series.


HE was persuaded to return to the Square by EastEnders writer Tony Jordan, a friend with whom he's stayed in touch over the years.


"Tony inspirationally decided to get me drunk in the bar at Elstree," laughs Ross.


"We had some lager and toasted cheese sandwiches - it was good for me to come through those gates and see the view that I'd seen for a decade."


The nostalgia got to him and Ross found himself agreeing to a month's filming - with a view to returning in January for another four months if all goes well.


The star hopes that the public are just as keen to see him, too. He has finished filming this first stint and, while he thinks it went OK, he'll be watching the ratings.


"I've enjoyed it immensely but the most important thing is the figures. People might go: 'Who the hell's he? We don't like him.' I don't know whether I can just slip back into being Grant, saying 'shut it' and 'sort it'," he confesses. He has noticed a few changes since returning, not least because the show now goes out four times a week, making the workload even tougher.


"What people don't realise when they pooh-pooh actors who have been in soaps is the sheer effort it takes to sustain the character, learn that amount of lines and get yourself up in the morning."


Over the past 18 months, EastEnders has been through a tough time. Ross confesses that he's rarely seen it since leaving, mainly because he's so busy.


"I dipped in and out but it wasn't compulsive viewing for me because I don't have the time.


"I never watched it when I was in it because it would be like a coal miner coming home and looking at the coal scuttle."


He says the recent problems are down to certain characters and the furious burn-up rate of the storylines. "The most important thing is to have an inner circle that is very, very strong. If you lose too many of them, it can be very dangerous to the show.


"You have to keep replenishing the grain store. If you go to the grain store too many times in one year without putting any wheat down, you end up with problems next year."


While Barbara and Steve - who play Grant's mum Peggy and brother Phil - were ecstatic to have their TV family reunited on screen, his ITV bosses were also surprisingly understanding.


"If it raises your profile, it can only be good for the things I'll do for ITV... I hope."


His early ITV projects - including Hero Of The Hour, in which he played a security guard, and In Defence, where he starred as a barrister - failed to capture the public's imagination.


But despite these setbacks, he has no regrets about quitting EastEnders when he did. "ITV said they'd give me Â£1million to run around and be an actor - what would you say?


"I'm probably not about to go and win a Bafta but I'm very lucky at the moment as an actor."


Along with a possible return to the Square early next year Ross will also try his hand at directing on Holby City and starring in the pilot for a possible new drama.


A ND if he does return, he knows what he'd like for Grant. "I'd love him to go out with every woman in the Square... then marry Pauline Fowler!"


Certainly some more challenging roles would please Ross. He says he'd prefer it if BBC bosses didn't cast him as yet another tough guy in the proposed drama series.


He impressed many with his appearance in Ricky Gervais' comedy Extras, in which he donned wig and breeches and would love to star in a period drama for real.


"As an actor, I'd like to do varied stuff. If it turns out that the BBC want me to play a hard copper, a hard fireman or a hard bus conductor, then I'll do it. But in my heart of hearts, I'd like to do something a bit more cerebral, with a bit more humour."


As for directing, he wants to use the experience as a yardstick with which to judge others.


"I'm setting up my own production company and will, hopefully, employ directors," he explains. "If you're going to hire people you might also have to sack them and, if so, I want to know what they weren't doing properly. A good way of knowing is to try doing the job yourself."


With all these projects on the go, it's no surprise that there aren't any plans for Ross to return permanently to Walford.


The actor, who is married to newspaper executive Rebekah Wade, doesn't want to go back to the punishing shifts he once did.


"I remember in my second year, there were 104 episodes and I was in 98. That's a lot.


"It takes dedication and focus. It can affect your family life and everything else, including your health.


"Of course, it also affects your wealth positively... but you don't get a chance to spend it anyway.


"I like the variety of my life at the moment - being able to travel, run around pretending to be a soldier, then come back to EastEnders and get tears, action, laughter. I'm a very lucky boy."


And he doesn't mind that the public will always remember him most fondly for his role as the thuggish Mitchell brother.


Smiling, he says: "Whatever I do, I'm still known as Grant but there are far worse epitaphs."

----------


## Luna

THE last time we saw the Mitchell brothers together, in 1999, they had just stolen a briefcase full of cash from drug dealers - after giving them a good kicking.

Chased by cops, a furious Phil lost his rag with Grant when he discovered his brother had slept with his wife Sharon. Phil fired his gun into the dashboard of their stolen car, sending it spinning into the Thames - only Phil was rescued. 

Grant - thought dead - was later spotted sneaking into the hospital to leave Phil a stash of cash before taking off to Rio where he has been lying low ever since. 

He returns to Walford to save his brother from prison. But first he has to help out mum, Peggy, who is being mucked about by one of Johnny Allen's toughs. 

Once reunited the brothers realise they aren't as young as they were when some kids steal their car radio and give them the slip - so they decide to ditch the hardman routine. But, Ross reveals, the Mitchell mindset is not suited to pacifism, with Dennis and Johnny bearing the brunt. 

"I tell everyone I'm a changed man but within two minutes I'm threatening to break the arm of a 12-year-old girl," he laughs. "There's this joke about them being past-it... but then they go at it harder than ever."

----------


## crazygirl

they better not let us down!! im not sleeping very well at night im so excited!!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Its One Of Johnnys Thugs Dont Know His Name?

----------


## crazygirl

shane or sean cant remember from top of my head but his name is mentioned in my soap magazine

----------


## pops110874

oooh sounds good - so exciting!! cant wait for grants return!!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

They All Get Out Of A Black Land Rover Billy Then The Other Two And Stop That Thug From Beating Peggy Billy Says Leave Her Alone Or Im Going To Kill You And The Thug Says You And Whos Army Thats When Grant And Phil Get Out Nice.

----------


## crazygirl

first words arwe from grant he says 'ello mum'

----------


## Luna

ooooohhhh im getting excited now!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

me too!!!! i have a big soft spot for grant

----------


## Luna

lol me too!!! I'm going to go all mushy when he show up on screen again

----------


## crazygirl

when that black land rover pulls up we will be out of breath

----------


## Bad Wolf

me too!!!!!!  i cant believe he breaks staceys arm!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i thought he only threatens to break her arm

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm not sure in all the interviews ross has given he said he beats up dennis and breaks a teenagers arm

----------


## JustJodi

*Whoaaaaaa  after reading all the stuff Luna posted,, I am breathless !!!*
*Seems to me that from what I have read  that Grant seems to be the most popular Mitchell brother,, now mind you I did not "know" Grant, cos I didn't start watching EE until late in 2002  so I missed out,, but reading up  it appears that Grant is a tad bit more popular than old Phil,,I am really looking forward to next week.. I have seen Steves acting as Phil,, so I will withhold my judgement when I see Ross as Grant,,, As some one said lets hope this is not all hype .....*

----------


## alkalinetrio

i cant wait and its still so far away :Sad:

----------


## mons_p

I heard that Grant and Dennis form an uneasy alliance as they both want Chrissie caught, this all happens after they lock horns in the vic, should be interesting to see how it all pans out!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i read that in the daily star

----------


## Johnny Allen

Next weeks episodes can't come quick enough, The Mitchell brothers are back in town.

----------


## Kaydie

Cant wait to next week but why did Ross Kemp say his Character threatened to break a 12 year olds arm, when its stacey and shes like 16?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Cant wait to next week but why did Ross Kemp say his Character threatened to break a 12 years arm, when its stacey and shes like 16?


We don't actually know it's Stacey do we. It may be someone else.

----------


## Kaydie

> We don't actually now it's Stacey do we. It may be someone else.


 Ok,Who's 12 years old tho,Ians kids or somert?

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm sure Grant's return is going to be more of a success than the return of Den Watts.

----------


## crazygirl

how olds lucy?

----------


## Kim

> how olds lucy?


Lucy is 11 and will turn 12 on December 9th.

----------


## Abbie

> Is Courteney coming back as well?


she should be shouldnt she?

----------


## mons_p

> I'm sure Grant's return is going to be more of a success than the return of Den Watts.


I definetely think so, it's been hyped up and rightly so as I think next week should be FAB!

----------


## JustJodi

Ok I bite,, who is this Courtney person supposed to be ??? Something to do with Grant ???

----------


## angelblue

That is his daughter when he had an relationship with tiffany after sharon left tiffany who died

----------


## JustJodi

> That is his daughter when he had an relationship with tiffany after sharon left tiffany who died


*Angel  thank u sweetie  :-)*

----------


## angelblue

Anytime if you wantt to know anything else just ask  :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

less then a week woooo

----------


## crazygirl

> less then a week woooo


6 days...2 episodes  :Cheer:

----------


## alkalinetrio

lets have a mitchell party wooooo

----------


## crazygirl

:Lol:  


> lets have a mitchell party wooooo

----------


## alkalinetrio

we can all come as phil and grant look alikes and do a karaoke  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Where's this party :Cheer:   coming to London next week Yeay

----------


## Dutchgirl

> we can all come as phil and grant look alikes and do a karaoke


Where's this party coming to London next week so can I join???? :Cheer:

----------


## pops110874

> we can all come as phil and grant look alikes and do a karaoke


yay   :Cheer:  

maybe the girlies can wear fabulous blonde wigs just like ma mitchell?   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> Where's this party coming to London next week so can I join????


 
*Hey DD  I will go with ??? get a cheap flight from Schipnol to London  *

----------


## alkalinetrio

wey heeeeeeey lol

----------


## the_man

and we can all have a qick u know ahhhh yea       wooo

----------


## chance

did you all know that johnny tries to hit grant and ends up embarressing himself by landing in the bushes
phil scares the life out of ian then covers him with ketchup.
peggy is being grabbed by johnnys heavy,a blacked out range rover pulls up,billy gets out and says 'leave her alone or else' the bloke says'you and what army'? out step phil and grant!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats going to be so cool when billy says that....like he is finally one of the boys!

----------


## Bad Wolf

*can you please keep threads on topic?*

*cheers- Rach*

----------


## the_man

whos harder grant or phill

----------


## Bad Wolf

which one has killed someone?

----------


## the_man

nooooooo        if they fought each other now who would win grunt or phill

----------


## Debs

> did you all know that johnny tries to hit grant and ends up embarressing himself by landing in the bushes
> phil scares the life out of ian then covers him with ketchup.
> peggy is being grabbed by johnnys heavy,a blacked out range rover pulls up,billy gets out and says 'leave her alone or else' the bloke says'you and what army'? out step phil and grant!!!!!


 
i saw some pics with ian being covered in ketchup  :Rotfl:   hopefully he will cry!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> nooooooo if they fought each other now who would win grunt or phill


grunt

----------


## the_man

kkkkkk

----------


## the_man

how do u become a moderator
sos offtobic but wanna know

----------


## Jade

> how do u become a moderator
> sos offtobic but wanna know


You get invited by the Admin (Norma Bates), anything further we have a thread in general discussion, called ask the Moderators.

Cheers

Jade

----------


## the_man

cheers

----------


## Debs

> You get invited by the Admin (Norma Bates), anything further we have a thread in general discussion, called ask the Moderators.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jade


 
norma  :EEK!:   is that why he been away so long??  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> kkkkkk


please dont post like this- you can get a warning for text talk and unconstructive posts

----------


## the_man

maybe

----------


## Jade

> norma  is that why he been away so long??


Opps! Sorry NB!

----------


## the_man

so are grunt and phill this monday

----------


## Bad Wolf

yes they are back this monday

----------


## the_man

are they satying for 2 weeks

----------


## Bad Wolf

grant is apparenly- not sure about phil, but he is mentioned in the week 45 spoilers so who knows????

----------


## the_man

because i want them to become permenant members of the the cast. you know stay some years?

*EDIT:  TEXT TALK- PLEASE DONT USE TEXT TALK WHEN YOU POST, IT IS AGAINST THE RULES AND FURTHER USE WILL RESULT IN A ALERT*

*CHEERS, RACH*

----------


## JustJodi

> did you all know that johnny tries to hit grant and ends up embarressing himself by landing in the bushes
> phil scares the life out of ian then covers him with ketchup.
> peggy is being grabbed by johnnys heavy,a blacked out range rover pulls up,billy gets out and says 'leave her alone or else' the bloke says'you and what army'? out step phil and grant!!!!!


*Holy crow... sounds exciting !!! Hey Chance  love your new NAME  LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

> did you all know that johnny tries to hit grant and ends up embarressing himself by landing in the bushes
> phil scares the life out of ian then covers him with ketchup.
> peggy is being grabbed by johnnys heavy,a blacked out range rover pulls up,billy gets out and says 'leave her alone or else' the bloke says'you and what army'? out step phil and grant!!!!!


Oh dear I can just see this happening,, wonder if they will be wearing sunglasses too ??? that would be a bit more menacing LOL

----------


## crazygirl

i know there in for 10 episodes so its just over 2 weeks
but grant is filming again after he has finished off ultimate force but after january who knows

----------


## alkalinetrio

wish it was more

----------


## crazygirl

me too

----------


## Florijo

Did anyone see the clip on This Morning of Phil and Grant? It looked quite funny.   :Smile:  Also they said that Ross Kemp is meant to be on This Morning on Tuesday.

----------


## alkalinetrio

what was the clip i missed it?

----------


## JustJodi

> what was the clip i missed it?


*I guess I missed it too Alka,, so don't feel bad buddy   No one ever tells me about any thing either *

----------


## Bryan

they sat down at the war memorial out of breath from running, and they said "we're getting too old for all this, one rule from now on...no running!"   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> they sat down at the war memorial out of breath from running, and they said "we're getting too old for all this, one rule from now on...no running!"


*Sweeeeeeeet.. but they are still as menacing as before,,..would love to see them jump out of a shiney black hummvee and dressed in black jeans, a black jumper and a long black leather coat  and shades,, that would have every one shakin in their boots *

----------


## alkalinetrio

lol that wud make me laugh so much to see that jodi! does it say why they are running?

----------


## the_man

yea they were running after stacey

----------


## Johnny Allen

I heard they ran after some of Johnny's thugs and one shouts out 'Keep up Grandads'

----------


## JustJodi

> I heard they ran after some of Johnny's thugs and one shouts out 'Keep up Grandads'


*ooohhhhhhh dearrrr this is gonna be really good ,,, *

----------


## Luna

Is it tonight they come back? or monday~???

----------


## Bad Wolf

monday i think

----------


## JustJodi

> Is it tonight they come back? or monday~???


  my guess would be Monday but they might surprise us and do something briefly at the end tonight,,, remember Luna my dear,,, this is EE   :Moonie:

----------


## Luna

Dont we see phill tonight at the trial??

----------


## angelblue

> my guess would be Monday but they might surprise us and do something briefly at the end tonight,,, remember Luna my dear,,, this is EE


They in it from the begining i have seen the pics   :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

hahahaha keep up grandad

----------


## crazygirl

they both turn up on monday together!
did anyone see the clip of tuesdays episode on 'this morning' ?
it made me so excited

----------


## alkalinetrio

i didnt i badly wanted to tho

----------


## Bryan

something gives me the idea that the bbc has some tricks under their sleeves, like not sticking to the officail press spoilers...meaning they are hiding things like tonight i think theyll appear at the end... and also i think that some storylines have been kept secret by all and will be released as shocks like mitchells owning the vic

----------


## Abbie

very interesting

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> something gives me the idea that the bbc has some tricks under their sleeves, like not sticking to the officail press spoilers...meaning they are hiding things like tonight i think theyll appear at the end... and also i think that some storylines have been kept secret by all and will be released as shocks like mitchells owning the vic


I hope so - I like being kept in suspense about some storylines. Their return has definitely been kept a bit mysterious.

----------


## DennisRbabe

Can't Wait   :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

source?????

----------


## Bryan

> Grant and Phil KILL Dennis!!!!!!!!


no they DO NOT KILL DENNIS - it has been officially announced that the door is being left open for Denni's character if Nigel decides to return, or if the bigwigs want to bring him back as another actor, please do not post fake spoilers

----------


## JustJodi

> Grant and Phil KILL Dennis!!!!!!!!


*Where did you get this info???... tv,radio, magazine ???*

----------


## Bryan

> *Where did you get this info???... tv,radio, magazine ???*


its fake jodi...no need to get alarmed about it

----------


## angelblue

On monday do they come at the end just to save peggy or what   :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

a pretty silly fake

----------


## Bryan

> On monday do they come at the end just to save peggy or what


yes, shes getting attacked by johnnys thug, billy comes out of a black landrover "hey leave her alone" "you and who's army?" out step phil and grant, grant pulverises the thug and says "ello mum"

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats going to be so cool!!!! although i wouldnt call grunt and fill an army but at least billy gets to be involved with the grown ups!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> thats going to be so cool!!!! although i wouldnt call grunt and fill an army but at least billy gets to be involved with the grown ups!!!!


 
*AwwwwwBilly.. I can see his face right now  LOL  *

----------


## Bad Wolf

he is always side lined for the big boys!

last night was comedy when peggy referred to gary as muscle!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Oh My God!!
I absolutely can not wait,the boys are back in town,yeyyyyy!!

----------


## crazygirl

2 days to go

----------


## crazygirl

When TV's favourite hardman returns to EastEnders next week, viewers could be forgiven for thinking his behaviour a little strange.

In place of the familiar tough-guy image, Albert Square fans will see tears well up in Grant Mitchell's eyes as he toasts the Queen Vic in one of his first scenes.

Talking about his return to the soap after a six-year absence, actor Ross Kemp reveals the emotion was for real.

"I wasn't acting," he confesses. "It was my idea for Grant to pull a pint and raise his glass to the statue of Queen Victoria. I didn't have to pretend while I was doing that, because it was 10 years of my life."

The touching moment came after he was welcomed on to the set with a standing ovation from cast and crew - led by pals Barbara Windsor and Steve McFadden.

"It was a little embarrassing but it was also very moving," adds Ross. "I was on EastEnders from the ages of 25 to 35, which are pretty important years of your life and, once I'd got used to it, it felt good to be back."

Initially, Ross, 41, had mixed feelings about returning to the "comfort zone" of the BBC's Elstree Studios, in Herts.

"Yes, I felt really weird. It was a cross between going to the dentist and going back to school." Ross knows the risks of returning to such familiar territory. He had defected to ITV in 1999 in a Â£1million deal and many critics quickly wrote off his career.

But in the years since leaving Walford, he's had more hits than misses - SAS drama Ultimate Force is now in its fourth series.

HE was persuaded to return to the Square by EastEnders writer Tony Jordan, a friend with whom he's stayed in touch over the years.

"Tony inspirationally decided to get me drunk in the bar at Elstree," laughs Ross.

"We had some lager and toasted cheese sandwiches - it was good for me to come through those gates and see the view that I'd seen for a decade."

The nostalgia got to him and Ross found himself agreeing to a month's filming - with a view to returning in January for another four months if all goes well.

The star hopes that the public are just as keen to see him, too. He has finished filming this first stint and, while he thinks it went OK, he'll be watching the ratings.

"I've enjoyed it immensely but the most important thing is the figures. People might go: 'Who the hell's he? We don't like him.' I don't know whether I can just slip back into being Grant, saying 'shut it' and 'sort it'," he confesses. He has noticed a few changes since returning, not least because the show now goes out four times a week, making the workload even tougher.

"What people don't realise when they pooh-pooh actors who have been in soaps is the sheer effort it takes to sustain the character, learn that amount of lines and get yourself up in the morning."

Over the past 18 months, EastEnders has been through a tough time. Ross confesses that he's rarely seen it since leaving, mainly because he's so busy.

"I dipped in and out but it wasn't compulsive viewing for me because I don't have the time.

"I never watched it when I was in it because it would be like a coal miner coming home and looking at the coal scuttle."

He says the recent problems are down to certain characters and the furious burn-up rate of the storylines. "The most important thing is to have an inner circle that is very, very strong. If you lose too many of them, it can be very dangerous to the show.

"You have to keep replenishing the grain store. If you go to the grain store too many times in one year without putting any wheat down, you end up with problems next year."

While Barbara and Steve - who play Grant's mum Peggy and brother Phil - were ecstatic to have their TV family reunited on screen, his ITV bosses were also surprisingly understanding.

"If it raises your profile, it can only be good for the things I'll do for ITV... I hope."

His early ITV projects - including Hero Of The Hour, in which he played a security guard, and In Defence, where he starred as a barrister - failed to capture the public's imagination.

But despite these setbacks, he has no regrets about quitting EastEnders when he did. "ITV said they'd give me Â£1million to run around and be an actor - what would you say?

"I'm probably not about to go and win a Bafta but I'm very lucky at the moment as an actor."

Along with a possible return to the Square early next year Ross will also try his hand at directing on Holby City and starring in the pilot for a possible new drama.

AND if he does return, he knows what he'd like for Grant. "I'd love him to go out with every woman in the Square... then marry Pauline Fowler!"

Certainly some more challenging roles would please Ross. He says he'd prefer it if BBC bosses didn't cast him as yet another tough guy in the proposed drama series.

He impressed many with his appearance in Ricky Gervais' comedy Extras, in which he donned wig and breeches and would love to star in a period drama for real.

"As an actor, I'd like to do varied stuff. If it turns out that the BBC want me to play a hard copper, a hard fireman or a hard bus conductor, then I'll do it. But in my heart of hearts, I'd like to do something a bit more cerebral, with a bit more humour."

As for directing, he wants to use the experience as a yardstick with which to judge others.

"I'm setting up my own production company and will, hopefully, employ directors," he explains. "If you're going to hire people you might also have to sack them and, if so, I want to know what they weren't doing properly. A good way of knowing is to try doing the job yourself."

With all these projects on the go, it's no surprise that there aren't any plans for Ross to return permanently to Walford.

The actor, who is married to newspaper executive Rebekah Wade, doesn't want to go back to the punishing shifts he once did.

"I remember in my second year, there were 104 episodes and I was in 98. That's a lot.

"It takes dedication and focus. It can affect your family life and everything else, including your health.

"Of course, it also affects your wealth positively... but you don't get a chance to spend it anyway.

"I like the variety of my life at the moment - being able to travel, run around pretending to be a soldier, then come back to EastEnders and get tears, action, laughter. I'm a very lucky boy."

And he doesn't mind that the public will always remember him most fondly for his role as the thuggish Mitchell brother.

Smiling, he says: "Whatever I do, I'm still known as Grant but there are far worse epitaphs."

Recent items in this section

----------


## shannisrules

that must have taken you a while to type can't wait till they're back!

----------


## crazygirl

> that must have taken you a while to type can't wait till they're back!


no i pasted it on   :Lol:  
what i didnt realise until i read that article is that ross is coming back for 4 months in january

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aw Billy brings in the real muscles, and why does Johnny need another thug to do his dirty for him, he is capable enough himself, as we saw on friday!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

Come On The Mitchells Not Long Left Now

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I hate the mitchells wish they would axe them all together. Ross kemp is a good actor he can do better than returning to EE

----------


## alkalinetrio

nooooo :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Anyone seen this one?



Apparant lu Johnny hits Grant and misses and falls over.
THE BRUVS ARE BACK IN TOWN
GRANT and Phil return to the Square to get little sister Sam out of clink and sort out a few sworn enemies
Grunt and Philthy Mitchell were always the Brothers Grimm of Albert Square. But cast them as the Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum of East End villainy, and let them look like the offspring of ogre Shrek, and you have one of soap's best comedy acts.

With Grant given a return ticket from life on the run in Rio, and Phil walking free when the armed robbery case against him collapses after a witness is knobbled, the big, bad bruvs are back in town.

Their return on Monday doesn't come a moment too soon â for the show's ratings and the good of their meddling old mum's health. After creating a rift between the local gangster and his drippy kid Ruby, Johnny Allen is fighting dirty. Having failed to scare off Peggy by threatening to chop off her fingers, he employs a thug to carry out 'a little straightener' one night.

'I've got a message for you, old lady,' Sean the heavy hisses, clamping his hand over her large cakehole. 'It's a very detailed message I'm about to imprint on your memoryâ¦'

As she pleads for mercy, an off-roader roars into the Square and Billy No-Mates jumps out. 'Oi! Let 'er go!' he yells. 'Or I'll rip yer bleedin' 'ead off!' 'Yeah?' Sean gloats. 'You and ooze army?'

Phil comes out of the shadows, followed by his bruv.

'Ullo mum,' Grant says, that infamous psychotic stare glinting menacingly as he decks Sean and then throws him into some nearby bushes.


With the belligerent brothers doing the Walford Walk together for the first time since they tried to kill one another six years ago, the return of these legendary characters is played for laughs. More knuckle-dragging than crunching, they're middle-aged, porky and out of condition.


On a mission to free their sister Sam, as well as reclaim their empire, they're soon trying to put the frighteners on their enemies. Johnny acts cool, but Killer Chrissie is terrorised by Grant breaking into the Vic and throwing Dennis on to the old joanna, giving new meaning to what normally passes for an East End knees up.


Beale The Squeal is also running scared once he knows the Mitchells are back â and revealing himself as the 'mystery buyer' of the Vic, he tries to pull out of the deal. But Phil corners him. With Ian ineptly defending himself with an aikido move, he's thrown to the floor, then a catering-size container of tomato sauce is tipped over him. It's so funny that you half expect Phil to say: 'Ketchup with you later.'


But their main plan rests on persuading Sharon to visit Sam in jail and hear for herself how her so-called 'mate' Chrissie ruthlessly murdered her father, Dead Den.


And until their little sis is released, the boys will stay in Walford â as Fat Pat's lodgers.


'Let's 'ope she don't get 20 years,' Pat sighs. Then, looking at the bruvs' girths, she has another thought. 'I fink we need a bigger food budget.'


Make sure you tuck in, too. 



http://www.mirror.co.uk/tvandfilm/soapbox/...-name_page.html

Thanks to Walfordw.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:EEK!:  They are back tommarow.. am I right this time  :Rotfl:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Wow! Sounds exciting, I can't wait!!

----------


## JustJodi

*Whoaaaaaaa DD  that was so neat,,, I had to have a giggle, it was also written quite humorously and sarcastically..loved how they described Phil and Grant,, LOL*
*Its interesting that they are all gonna camp in Pats place, wonder how many bedrooms that place has ???? Must be quite BIG ???*

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha i cant wait till 2moz "MITCHELL MONDAY"

----------


## Bryan

> *Whoaaaaaaa DD  that was so neat,,, I had to have a giggle, it was also written quite humorously and sarcastically..loved how they described Phil and Grant,, LOL*
> *Its interesting that they are all gonna camp in Pats place, wonder how many bedrooms that place has ???? Must be quite BIG ???*


3...its only charlies house that has 4 bedrooms for some reason

it would be: pat in one, peggy in another, ruby in another, and the 3 lads in the living room

----------


## Luna

*does happy dance around office*

It's tonight  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> *does happy dance around office*
> 
> It's tonight


for 10 seconds!

----------


## Luna

still ten seconds more tham we've had for the past ten years

----------


## Jojo

I just can't wait for Billy to get out of his car and say to the thug - "leave her alone or there will be trouble" and for Johnny's thug to go "yeah, you and whose army" and then for Phil and Grant to get out of the car and say "this one" (or words to that effect - read it in a mag)   :Cheer:   Its gonna be a classic!! *sings - I'm so excited and i just can't hide it

----------


## Debs

> I just can't wait for Billy to get out of his car and say to the thug - "leave her alone or there will be trouble" and for Johnny's thug to go "yeah, you and whose army" and then for Phil and Grant to get out of the car and say "this one" (or words to that effect - read it in a mag)  Its gonna be a classic!! *sings - I'm so excited and i just can't hide it


 
saw a preview of it on gmtv this morning!! looks fab!

----------


## Jojo

I just can't wait for Grant  :Wub:   I've always preferred him to Phil, I think Grants softer side is far more believable than Phils

----------


## Florijo

> I just can't wait for Grant   I've always preferred him to Phil, I think Grants softer side is far more believable than Phils


Totally agree with you there. It is Grant I am looking forward to, not Phil, although it will still be cool to see them both together again. They were a great double act. I just cannot wait for Tuesday, when they all come face to face with Sharon, Chrissie and Dennis. Fight, fight, fight.   :Cheer:

----------


## big bro fan

i cant wait for the mitchells to return

----------


## Bryan

juts been watching the mitchells : naked truths video filled with classic mitchells clips, fights and slanging matches....man i cant wait until tonight now!!!!

----------


## Luna

oh ive got that - might watch it tonight before ee starts

----------


## Bryan

> oh ive got that - might watch it tonight before ee starts


its got me all hyper!!!! bring on the mitchells! we want the mitchells!!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Luna

*starts stamping feet clapping hands and chanting with bb*

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsup:   :Cheer:  i am so excited i could burst cant wait to see that thug seans face specially when he gets whacked and put in the bushes nice one!

----------


## Jojo

> *starts stamping feet clapping hands and chanting with bb*


*singing I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it, and generally joining in with luna and bb*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

messages regarding the return of the mitchells tonight can be posted here, to save on cluttering the spoiler thread

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...503#post227503

----------


## Luna

forgot to post this on saturday sorry

Quotes of the week - from tv record mag

"No More running. I reckon we can still look 'ard if we just stand still. It's all abaht front"
Out of puff phil to grant

Phil : "Sorry for  tyin' to shoot yer." 
Grant: "Sorry for tryin' to drown yer."

Ah bless brotherly love

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats brilliant!!!!  phil and grant are back!!!!!!!

----------


## crazygirl

> forgot to post this on saturday sorry
> 
> Quotes of the week - from tv record mag
> 
> "No More running. I reckon we can still look 'ard if we just stand still. It's all abaht front"
> Out of puff phil to grant
> 
> Phil : "Sorry for  tyin' to shoot yer." 
> Grant: "Sorry for tryin' to drown yer."
> ...


oh i saw that on 'this morning' last friday
there sat down in the dark somewhere arnt they?

----------


## Luna

> oh i saw that on 'this morning' last friday
> there sat down in the dark somewhere arnt they?


I dunno got it from a mag

----------


## Jojo

I heard apparently that there was a scene that they were shooting, which involved them running for a fair bit, anyway, they apparently stop to catch their breath and either whilst they were filming or in the actual scene, they start laughing as they realise that they are getting too old for running and it would take a lot longer for them to catch their breath lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

As I said on another post.. my dad stopped watching EE.. I didn't know when but today I found out all!!

I was watching EE while of course doing the tredmill,  dad came and sat on the washing machiene.. I was like ok.. then he goes have I missed anything.. I said anything like what?.. Anything about the Michells...Or you a Mitchell Fan are you?!

*Spicy* I stopped watching EE as soon as the Mitchells left.. now they are back Im going to watch it with you and when I miss the 7.30 episodes be a good girl and record it for me he said!! 

So that's when he stopped watching EE... Wow... I never knew that!!

----------


## Abbie

yay phil and grant are back

----------


## alkalinetrio

i know and its going to be great to see the next episode

----------


## i_luv_dennis

does any one no where are can get the clip of them last night

----------


## samantha nixon

you might be able to on the ee website

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks

----------


## Abbie

> i know and its going to be great to see the next episode


i know i cant wait its going to be so good

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone else watch This Morning with Ross Kemp? My mum tells me that he has admitted that he is in talks with the producers, and that he may return permanently next year.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  that would be so cool cos there has been talks of him being killed off which i hope is not true i think it would spoil things alot!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it might with all the characters leaving it might be good

----------


## rosiec211

Last night's episode was amazing-I was in hysterics most of the time!  Its so good having grant back and I hope he does return permanently.  Stand still and look 'ard is my new motto!  Hilarious!  Thats the best Enders there's been in a v long time.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsup:  TOTALLY AGREE I LIKE THE WAY PHIL SAID THAT STAND THERE AND LOOK HARD HE LOOKS HARD ANYWAY

----------


## Johnny Allen

Grant and Phil were excellent last night, particulary Grant back to his old ways.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

It was really good last night  :Big Grin:  loved it  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

This is the info on the Sharon and Grant kiss from the Sun yeaterday



Click on Image to enlarge

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsup:  YEAH BRING IT ON I LOVED IT I LOOK FORWARD TO WATCHING EASTENDERS EVEN MORE NOW THEY ARE BACK TO SEE WHAT THEY GOING TO DO NEXT ITS GREAT "EXCITMENT"

----------


## crazygirl

how much better has eastenders been since the return of phil n grant?

----------


## JustJodi

> how much better has eastenders been since the return of phil n grant?


*they haven't been back long enuff ,, but I am sure the ratings went up a bit with the arrival of the Mitchell boys,,*

----------


## JustJodi

> This is the info on the Sharon and Grant kiss from the Sun yeaterday
> 
> 
> 
> Click on Image to enlarge


*did any one notice this??? they call her SHARON WATTS not SHARON RICKMAN,,*

----------


## alkalinetrio

hahaha i love that when phil said the look hard bit i love the bit about whos stupid aswell

----------


## Bryan

> *did any one notice this??? they call her SHARON WATTS not SHARON RICKMAN,,*


thats what shell always be to us fans, this shannis storyline has ruined her... at least she want have that rickman name following her for more than 6 months! she'll return in 06 rickman free, halaluha!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I THINK ITS BEEN EVEN BETTER NOW THEY ARE BACK ITS EVEN MORE EXCITING IM LOVING IT

----------


## Kim

> *did any one notice this??? they call her SHARON WATTS not SHARON RICKMAN,,*


Yeah, I noticed that. Funny how characters in EE get married and then get called by their madien name for about a year afterwards.

----------


## crazygirl

eastenders was never the same when they left they never brought us a dull episode
i know they have aged and grant just does not seem the same this time but he still has it in him(the mr nasty side) it made me laugh when dennis tried to throw him out the pub god the size of him to grant it was like yea as if that was class but i still thought grant could of done better but like i said they dont have it in em like years gone by they have tamed down!

----------


## Crazzykayzz

hiya everyone!
im kinda new to this lol
i have replied to the other spoilers lol
xXx

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Hi Im Lisa Cullumbine Welcome Aboard Its Great To Talk About Eastenders And Discuss All We Know Whats Comming Up In The Future And That Enjoy!

----------


## crazygirl

omg phil catches up with ian tonight it's tomato sauce night looking forward to that

----------


## Kim

It has just been confirmed on this morning that Ross Kemp who plays Grant has agreed to return again in 2006.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  YEAH THATS SO COOL THAT MEANS THEY WONT BE KILLING HIM OFF AFTER ALL YEAH IM SO PLEASED COOL YEAH

----------


## Jojo

Not killing him off yet though Lisa - it could well be the end next year  :Crying:

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Crying:  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT WANT THEM TO KILL HIM OFF AT ALL

----------


## Jojo

Neither do I Lisa - I soooooo hope they don't  :Big Grin:   :Crying:

----------


## Luna

i still vote we going down there and change there minds about this

----------


## pops110874

they cant kill grant mitchell!! they just cant!!

Why must they kill all the decent characters?

----------


## soapyclean

Because in a deluded view point they think it gets the ratings in, which it does but it also loses more viewers as there is no one on that scale to take over. As Ross said in an interview, there needs to be a core of central characters that need too be kept replenished when one leaves.
THey have been going wrong by killing off great characters instead of leaving the door open, for them to either come back or for others to go visit when the actors need time out.

----------


## crazygirl

ok we know that chrissie gets arrested next week and sam gets let out probably on bail
but where is sam going to stay has pats is full

----------


## matt1378

sam has her own flat

----------


## crazygirl

> sam has her own flat


no it was rented she would of been evicted by now, she is in her 3rd month of been locked up who would have that sort of money to keep paying her rent?

----------


## matt1378

peggy hasn`t been round to get sam`s stuff so i`m thinking she still has it.

----------


## crazygirl

> peggy hasn`t been round to get sam`s stuff so i`m thinking she still has it.


she cant have the flat because if she did peggy,grant and phil would be staying there so maybe good old pat will make room for her!

----------


## Abbie

> she cant have the flat because if she did peggy,grant and phil would be staying there so maybe good old pat will make room for her!


yer that is good point why haven they go the flat then

----------


## Kim

> she cant have the flat because if she did peggy,grant and phil would be staying there so maybe good old pat will make room for her!


Sam has still got the flat somehow. When Peggy arrived she said to Pat 'Would you mind putting me up, I can't face staying at Sam's'.

----------


## crazygirl

i wonder how she has managed to keep that then!

----------


## soapyclean

Well someone is paying the rent, or its one of those black hole things that is never explained.

----------


## crazygirl

they get the queen vic back tomorrow yipeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Abbie

> they get the queen vic back tomorrow yipeeeeeeeeee


hang on ian has it doesnt he??

----------


## crazygirl

> hang on ian has it doesnt he??


no because its sharons pub now chrissie has been arrested for den's murder ian has just made the biggist mistake of his life by giving chrissie the money he wont see that again! sharon tomorrow desides to sell to the mitchells because of all there help

----------


## Abbie

> no because its sharons pub now chrissie has been arrested for den's murder ian has just made the biggist mistake of his life by giving chrissie the money he wont see that again! sharon tomorrow desides to sell to the mitchells because of all there help


oh wow thats great news i cant wait for tomoroow now !!!and i cant wait to see ians Face

----------


## crazygirl

i know he's gonna be well gutted can you imagine ian asking phil for his money back!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

Who Does Phil Bump Into Tonight?

----------


## albert

I have a feeling that the mystery visitor that Phil meets in the pub may be Marcus Christie, it is possible that he has found out about Peggy and Phils return and decides to give the money back as he knows they will probably go after him to get it back

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Searchme:  DO YOU RECON HE WOULD GET A MAJOR SLAP OF OFF PHIL IF HE STEPPED BACK INTO THE PUB I WOULD HAVE THOUGHT SO I THOUGHT IT MAY HAVE HAVE BEEN KATHY THERE WAS RUMOUR SHE MAY RETURN ?

----------


## Flozza

i would i'd be mad

----------


## albert

I would be very suprised if he didn't get a slap but then again he was supposed to be a Mitchell family friend for a number of years and may try to worm his way out of it by blaming Den for everything, i don't think it will be Kathy

----------


## Jojo

I think its more likely to be Marcus than anyone - didn't some of the press office spoilers mention a Marcus  :Searchme:   Can't think of anyone else it could be though

----------


## soapyclean

They've dragged another supposed to be dead character back to life??? ROFL

----------


## Kim

> They've dragged another supposed to be dead character back to life??? ROFL


Looks that way. Hope Grant is around to sort him out though.

----------


## Angeltigger

As you all know that Grant coming back next year it will be 4 months and not three months

----------


## soapyclean

I thought it was 3 mths OH GOODY, hope sarah phelps or tony jordan writes his scenes  :Big Grin:  YIPEE!!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> I thought it was 3 mths OH GOODY, hope sarah phelps or tony jordan writes his scenes  YIPEE!!!!!


Well in Reveal it says he coming back for 4 months

----------


## soapyclean

I dont read soap mags pmsl

----------


## crazygirl

sharon marshall said he was coming back for 3 months but i hope it is for 4 months

----------


## Angeltigger

well the magizine says that grant say 4

----------


## Angeltigger

sam goes on the run next week

----------


## soapyclean

why go on the run when its easier to sit it out, they would take into consideration her part inthe murder and the time spent in prison.

----------


## Kim

> why go on the run when its easier to sit it out, they would take into consideration her part inthe murder and the time spent in prison.


Becaause she can't face going back to prison again even for one day and there is a chance she would get for years and she has nearly cracked doing two months.

----------


## JustJodi

> Who Does Phil Bump Into Tonight?


*I did not even see Phil bump into any one,,, so who DID he bump into ????I missed Thursdays eppi...*

----------


## crazygirl

> *I did not even see Phil bump into any one,,, so who DID he bump into ????I missed Thursdays eppi...*


 he didnt bump into anyone

----------


## soapyclean

think its in a couple of weeks he bumps into someone

----------


## JustJodi

> think its in a couple of weeks he bumps into someone


 
*Thanks so much for that info Soapy  I have a feeling we are in for a good week .. *

----------


## soapyclean

I hope so, I'm waiting for xmas so I can use a whole heap of tissues for Nana's funeral

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope so, I'm waiting for xmas so I can use a whole heap of tissues for Nana's funeral


*Isnt there a talk that there will be two episodes on Christmas day ???*

----------


## soapyclean

Next thursday there is as Friday is children in need day

----------


## JustJodi

> Next thursday there is as Friday is children in need day


*So we get an hour long episode or 2 shows back to back or seperately ???*

----------


## soapyclean

I would've thought back to back you never know  :Big Grin:

----------


## alkalinetrio

seperatly

----------


## crazygirl

here's what i came accross on the net

 'EastEnders' bosses are reportedly planning to kill off Grant Mitchell.

Ross Kemp recently reprised his famous role on the BBC soap - but producers are already in talks about Grant's death so they are ready if the actor decides to quit the soap again.

A BBC insider is quoted in Britain's Daily Star newspaper as saying: "Although Ross is back for the return of the Mitchell brothers, he is still not sure how long he will stay for.

"The thinking is that he will stay only for a four-month period next year and then put the role to bed for good."

----------


## albert

> *I did not even see Phil bump into any one,,, so who DID he bump into ????I missed Thursdays eppi...*


Phil comes across an intruder in the Vic tonight, it says on digital spy it is an unexpected visitor, so i guess he must know them, my bet is still with Marcus

----------


## JustJodi

> Phil comes across an intruder in the Vic tonight, it says on digital spy it is an unexpected visitor, so i guess he must know them, my bet is still with Marcus


*Why does Phil COME ACROSS AN INTRUDER   in the Vic tonight.. surely he does not have access to the Vic after closing ( isnt that when intruders usually intrude ) OK OK  I'll wait till this evening *

----------


## Luna

phil bought the pub on thursday so he now lives there

----------


## JustJodi

> phil bought the pub on thursday so he now lives there


*whoa alot happend on Thursday apparently !!!!! just one night I miss  and all doo doo hits the fan !!!!!! golly gosh darn geee  *

----------


## soapyclean

thats what sunday afternoon catch ups are for  :Big Grin:  
Cant wait to see who he bumps in to  :Big Grin:

----------


## emma_strange

Where did PHil get the money for the Vic from?

----------


## JustJodi

> Where did PHil get the money for the Vic from?


*I am sure that is what every one is wondering !!!!! Grant surely didn't have a ton of moola from his lil pub in the Rio ??? I am sure Peggy had to be living off of something. Oh well. DOES ANY ONE HAVE AN IDEA WHERE THAT MONEY MAGICALLY APPEARED FOR THE PURCHASE OF THE VIC ????And have they figured out the forgery yet on the deed of the pub ??? I know I could not have missed that being mentioned*

----------


## soapyclean

Chrissie told Sharon she forged the signature, why i dont know as you wouldnt admit to that after all this time.
The money from the pub came from the money blackhole hehehe

----------


## JustJodi

> Chrissie told Sharon she forged the signature, why i dont know as you wouldnt admit to that after all this time.
> The money from the pub came from the money blackhole hehehe


 :Ponder:  *seems to me there is an awful lot of black holes in EE,, people magically appearing and a poo load of money too,, go figure*

----------


## soapyclean

instead of the black hole of calcutta its the black hole of ee  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> instead of the black hole of calcutta its the black hole of ee


*there ya go !!!!*

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> instead of the black hole of calcutta its the black hole of ee


Haha,Lol!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## soapyclean

they be playing with it again soon enough

----------


## sean 4 eva

i would love if sam came back and went aagainst the mitchells

----------


## Kim

> i would love if sam came back and went aagainst the mitchells


That would be interesting....

----------


## Dutchgirl

SNUFF OF KAFF
25 November 2005
AND IT'S CHEERIO GILLIAN
KATHY Beale is going to be killed off in EastEnders - and actress Gillian Taylforth ain't 'appy about it.

Ian's mum will meet a sticky end out in South Africa, where she's been living since running away from boozy second husband Phil Mitchell back in 1997.

Now Footballers' Wives star Gillian, 50, is fuming about having the door slammed in her face. A source whispered: "She's livid. Gillian always thought she'd come back to Walford one day - even if only for a few months - but now she can't.

"She will never be in EastEnders again and that's a bit of a shock."

Kaffy's death will happen off-screen (in the same way that Angie "died" while in Spain and Cindy Beale popped her clogs in prison). But the upshot of her demise is that their son Ben - who is now 10 - returns to live in London with his family.

One source said: "This is a dream come true for Phil, who's always wanted to be close to his son. He was devastated when Kathy took him to live so far away, and is delighted he's back. But Ian has other ideas. He hates Phil and doesn't think he would make a good father and so fights him for Ben."



The dramatic scenes will be screened next spring.



Kathy - who was one of the original cast members when the soap launched in 1985 - never had much luck with the blokes of Albert Square.



Her first marriage to Pete Beale crumbled after she was raped. She later married Phil and had Ben, but that too went wrong when he started knocking her around.



She then had a fling with his brother Grant, but (wisely) opted to dump both and start a new life in South Africa.



Mum-of-two Gillian was actually offered Â£200,000 to return to EastEnders earlier this year. Her official line now: "It's very sad news. Kathy was a big part of my life."



Ours too - may she rest in peace.

Mirror

----------


## Bryan

*explanation for steve mcfadden leaving eastenders for panto is that phil goes to take Sharon to see Michelle and Vicky in America, as he is feeling guilty for having a part in Dennis' death.*

*Also Shaons 06 return may conincide with grant's return, and a possible rekindling of flames may occur, which could be the death of grant...*

my interpretation of what ive read in todays soaplife

----------


## shannisrules

so when do phil and sharon leave and when does grant return

----------


## littlemo

> so when do phil and sharon leave and when does grant return


I think Sharon leaves a day or two after the funeral. And I heard that Grant comes back in Jan or Feb. I don't think Sharon is going to come back in time for Grant's return, but maybe in time for his departure. 

I can't believe Sharon and Phil leave together. I wonder if Sharon tells Phil about her being pregnant? There's always been a spark between them, I don't think Phil would be so happy to help her out, if there wasn't anything in it for him. Maybe I'm not giving Phil enough credit.

----------


## Bryan

> I think Sharon leaves a day or two after the funeral. And I heard that Grant comes back in Jan or Feb. I don't think Sharon is going to come back in time for Grant's return, but maybe in time for his departure. 
> 
> I can't believe Sharon and Phil leave together. I wonder if Sharon tells Phil about her being pregnant? There's always been a spark between them, I don't think Phil would be so happy to help her out, if there wasn't anything in it for him. Maybe I'm not giving Phil enough credit.


i think phil feels as tough hes responsible for dennis' death by telling dennis about johnny grabbing sharon by the throat, hence starting the events that lead to his death. he feels he owes it to sharon to get her trough it so he takes her to america

----------


## littlemo

> i think phil feels as tough hes responsible for dennis' death by telling dennis about johnny grabbing sharon by the throat, hence starting the events that lead to his death. he feels he owes it to sharon to get her through it so he takes her to america


What I want to know is why she agrees to it? Is she not thinking straight? Does she not remember that Phil was the only one she told about Johnny strangling her? the only one who could have told Dennis. I suppose there's Johnny, but why would he say anything? 

Maybe Sharon will think that Johnny told Dennis about him strangling her to wind him up. And if Johnny was to tell her the truth, why would she believe Johnny over Phil? somebody who has been on her side through it all (supposedly). 

Yes it's all starting to make sense now. What a piece of work Phil and Johnny are?

----------


## diamond1

sharongate2 maybe?

----------


## crazygirl

when are phil and grant filming again?

----------


## mara jade

They already are filming. Both Phil and Grant are back in the middle of march.

----------


## crazygirl

really!! thanks for letting me know mara jade

----------


## shannisrules

on bbc after neighbours they said something about the mitchell boys cant remmeber what it was but i remember it mentioning brothers, and they mentioned tonight does this mean at least one mitchell is back tonight?

----------


## littlemo

> on bbc after neighbours they said something about the mitchell boys cant remmeber what it was but i remember it mentioning brothers, and they mentioned tonight does this mean at least one mitchell is back tonight?


Ben is back tonight (Phil's son), so technically a Mitchell. That's who they'd be talking about. I think it's a week or two until Phil and Grant come back.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm ecxited about their return it should be good to watch.

----------


## CrazyLea

im not looking forward to phil or grants return (they bore me big time) but it will be interesting to see Ben i think.

----------


## Cornishbabe

If ben comes back tonight does that mean phil will be back really soon?

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think Phil is back on the 24th of March.

----------


## Daisyduck

Ya im glad get phill back and take Ben off that smug faced Ian beale as i hate him

----------


## Emmak2005

I don't know if this has already been posted here, as there are quite a lot of pages, so here goes:

'EastEnders' hardman Grant Mitchell is to bed Ian Beale's girlfriend when he returns to Albert Square.

The hunky tough guy, played by Ross Kemp, will set his sights on sexy Scot Jane Collins, actress Laurie Brett, and the pair will have a passionate fling.

The illicit affair will leave unlucky-in-love Ian, played by 39-year-old Adam Woodyatt, heartbroken and spark another hateful feud between the businessman, Grant and his brother Phil.

A show source revealed to Britain's Daily Star newspaper: "Grant's return will have devastating consequences. He's attracted to Jane and she soon falls under his spell and they embark on a steamy affair. Ian looks set to suffer yet another huge upset, just as his life seemed to be getting back on track." 

While Grant - who is returning to the soap some time this month - is bedding Jane, Ian and Phil will become embroiled in a bitter custody battle over Phil's son, Ian's half-brother, Ben, whose mother Kathy died in a car crash in South Africa.

*Well this is according to Female First anyway

----------


## crazygirl

> Ya im glad get phill back and take Ben off that smug faced Ian beale as i hate him


but i like ian so he cant loose ben   :Crying:  And has i keep saying on this board i think im his only fan   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> but i like ian so he cant loose ben  And has i keep saying on this board i think im his only fan


*Yes Crazy you appear to be Ians only fan   But thats ok* 
*Phil will probably take Ben ...I mean this is his son, his heir to the Mitchell dynasty  *

----------


## crazygirl

> *Yes Crazy you appear to be Ians only fan   But thats ok* 
> *Phil will probably take Ben ...I mean this is his son, his heir to the Mitchell dynasty  *


i have also noticed that no-one ever makes ian banners   :Thumbsdown:   so i think i should be the 1st.......and probably the last   :Lol:  but yea phil should get ben has phil had ben took away from him by kathy and was never allowed to see him, but ian shouldn't of promised ben last night that he was staying at Ian's

----------


## Siobhan

> i have also noticed that no-one ever makes ian banners    so i think i should be the 1st.......and probably the last   but yea phil should get ben has phil had ben took away from him by kathy and was never allowed to see him, but ian shouldn't of promised ben last night that he was staying at Ian's


I like Ian too. Ben doesn't know his Dad so i think he is better off with Ian. they are brothers and family so why not?

----------


## JustJodi

> i have also noticed that no-one ever makes ian banners  so i think i should be the 1st.......and probably the last  but yea phil should get ben has phil had ben took away from him by kathy and was never allowed to see him, but ian shouldn't of promised ben last night that he was staying at Ian's


have one of the banner girls make you an cutesy pootsey IAN BEAL banner,, then you will be the very first in this forum to have one  :Big Grin:

----------


## crazygirl

> have one of the banner girls make you an cutesy pootsey IAN BEAL banner,, then you will be the very first in this forum to have one


i might do that then i will be the first and last  :Lol:

----------


## crazygirl

i know phil is back this friday but when is grant back? is he back friday too?

----------


## Siobhan

> i know phil is back this friday but when is grant back? is he back friday too?


I think he is back the week after

----------


## JustJodi

> I think he is back the week after


*One hour long episode Friday, whahooo,, it HAS to be bettter than the rubbish we have been watching the past couple of weeks,,, Peggy is gonna have to slowlyyyyyyy introduce Jack to her boys  *

----------


## Siobhan

> *One hour long episode Friday, whahooo,, it HAS to be bettter than the rubbish we have been watching the past couple of weeks,,, Peggy is gonna have to slowlyyyyyyy introduce Jack to her boys *


they will probably mistake him for a burgular or hamster or something and Peggy will come in and say "geroff him, ya thugs" then sees it is her boys and get a familar "ello mum"

----------


## JustJodi

> they will probably mistake him for a burgular or hamster or something and Peggy will come in and say "geroff him, ya thugs" then sees it is her boys and get a familar "ello mum"


Not to mention the dog, Billy, Honey all shackin up in the house this is going to be great  :Cheer:

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  I AM SO LOOKING FORWARD TO IT I REALLY DO LIKE GRANT AND PHIL IT MAKES MUCH BETTER VIEWING I THINK THEY ARE ALWAYS UP TO SOMETHING ITS GREAT

----------


## JustJodi

> I AM SO LOOKING FORWARD TO IT I REALLY DO LIKE GRANT AND PHIL IT MAKES MUCH BETTER VIEWING I THINK THEY ARE ALWAYS UP TO SOMETHING ITS GREAT


 
*Lisa it will be a treat to have them back, we really need something exciting to happen in EE, the boys are bacccccckkkkkkkkkkkk*

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  WATCH THIS SPACE WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## alkalinetrio

cant wait woooooooooooooooooooooo and saw that advert for "get johny week" woooooooo come on

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  BRING IT ON GUYS BRING BACK THE WALFORD DUO YES

----------


## crazygirl

*grant snd phil are back tonight*  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

> *grant snd phil are back tonight*


are you sure it is both and not just Phil???

----------


## JustJodi

> are you sure it is both and not just Phil???


*That is what I thought too  first Beetroot then next week Grant.. well we shall see,,*

----------


## crazygirl

oh no it's tomorrow isnt it   :Confused:   ive just been watching sharon marshall on this morning talking about it well phil is back for most og the programme and grant comes back at the very end he taps phil on the arm and says hello bruv!!!!

----------


## crazygirl

how long is grant back for??????

----------


## Kim

I think it's about four months to complete the six month deal but i'm not 100% sure.

----------


## littlemo

> I think it's about four months to complete the six month deal but i'm not 100% sure.


I heard 3 months filming, but I'm not sure how long he'll be on screen.

----------


## shannisrules

i heared on a clip of eastenders that tonight johnny will say

johnny: you know what they should call you filth mitchell cos thats what you are (saying this to phil) then he says something like you should admit to what you have ddone why not? i do then he says so what! I KILEED DENNIS big deal and he goes on but cant remmeber the rest

----------


## crazygirl

> i heared on a clip of eastenders that tonight johnny will say
> 
> johnny: you know what they should call you filth mitchell cos thats what you are (saying this to phil) then he says something like you should admit to what you have ddone why not? i do then he says so what! I KILEED DENNIS big deal and he goes on but cant remmeber the rest


well i hope tonights episode is better than last nights! last nights was that boring i was looking forward to it ending

----------


## littlemo

> well i hope tonights episode is better than last nights! last nights was that boring i was looking forward to it ending


Are you not a bit fan of the Mitchells then?! I like the banter between them, I don't think it always has to be full on violence all the time. I think Grant's really funny, the kind of expressions that he does, are just adorable. I just feel like pinching him.

----------


## shannisrules

> well i hope tonights episode is better than last nights! last nights was that boring i was looking forward to it ending



really i loved last nights episode the little jokes and snidy remarks between phil and grant..loved it

----------


## littlemo

> really i loved last nights episode the little jokes and snidy remarks between phil and grant..loved it


Yeah I love that side to them. I didn't think tonight's episode was very good. It was too long winded, and there was to much of Phil behaving like a psychopath. The face he made at the end, it was like from a really bad horror movie.

----------


## shannisrules

has anyone seen the different adverts on bbc1 for this week they look really good with phil driving like a maniac and grant screaming down the phone to billy "if anything happens just get out" and billy says "grant whats going on" then it ends and theres like this fire and people are screaming its weired but looks good!

----------


## Emmak2005

> has anyone seen the different adverts on bbc1 for this week they look really good with phil driving like a maniac and grant screaming down the phone to billy "if anything happens just get out" and billy says "grant whats going on" then it ends and theres like this fire and people are screaming its weired but looks good!


Yes it does, but it spoils it that I know about Jake shooting and killing his brother (who we all know is responsible for the stabbing of Mini Den). I quite liked Johnny's house and all his cctv cameras - very poe-sh. Considering he used to live in the East End of London (no offence intended) in a not so nice house. I liked Ruby's chat-up line with Grant: "Fancy a scone?" I was waiting for him to reply and say: "Don't mind if I do" (in a posh accent ofcourse!). 

Anyway I'm working when EastEnders is on on Thursday, but am home in time for the 8pm showing on Friday. Which I'm hoping is when Danny meets his maker.

----------


## shannisrules

wasnt johnny supposed to dies at the end of all this? or was it just danny

----------


## JustJodi

*I don't think Johnny dies,, but he is gonna be put away for a good long time so hes as good as dead dontcha think ?????????????*

----------


## alkalinetrio

might aswell be dead! unless with hes money he can get someone to break him out:P

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> might aswell be dead! unless with hes money he can get someone to break him out:P


The only way thats going to happen is if he gets out and they give him another storyline to write him out with. But i think he wants to actually do time for this for Ruby

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:EEK!:  no just danny was to die he had proper lost it at end

----------


## Babe14

I'm loving the Mitchells again just like I used to before they became "Thugs"

I really like the new Grant and really wish that he was staying especially as both the Mitchell boys are building a close friendship with Jake, the three of them  really work well together and there is huge potential here.  I'm liking Phil again now, he's nice side is shining through once again. For once I'm on Phil's side with regards to Ben, he is trying very hard to be reasonable but Ian isn't having any of it. Ian wants Ben for the wrong reasons, to hang onto part of his mum, whereas Phil wants to be a dad to him.

Grant cracks me up with his little comments which he slips into conversations and I love him being a dad to Courtney.

Yes I even like Peggy with the boys, she works with them but no so well without them.

I take back all the remarks I made prior to their return.  One thing though the Mitchells mustn't be rammed down our throats or over used as they will be ruined and become boring again.

----------


## crazygirl

i love the mitchells i just wish grant could stay forever

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Wub:  yeah so do i sounds like there is plenty comming up for them at the moment i love grants smile makes me go all tingly strange that i love the way he looks at jane as well

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think the Mitchells are as better as ever at the moment. I am glad they are back in the Square, just where they belong.
We are seeing a whole new side to Phil with the Ben storyline. It's good that Phil and Grant aren't just going round beating people up in the Square because that would just get tiresome. 
Courtney is a new good addition as well  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

The Mitchell boys are so much better at being portrayed as family men and friends, people who care. However we must still have their "bad " boy side from time to time, not over the top like it developed before that is what ruined them, they became too "Violent" and it just became boring.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  they have always cared in their own way its the image thing they have to keep up their hardman images

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> The Mitchell boys are so much better at being portrayed as family men and friends, people who care. However we must still have their "bad " boy side from time to time, not over the top like it developed before that is what ruined them, they became too "Violent" and it just became boring.


I agree with you Babe14, the Mitchell boys are so better portrayed as family men but we sometimes need to see their bad boy streak too  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I agree with you Babe14, the Mitchell boys are so better portrayed as family men but we sometimes need to see their bad boy streak too


Phil and Grant wouldn't be Phil and Grant if they turned into "Billy" :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

I really like the Mitchell brothers as family men with their kids. Courtney and Ben are great and its such a shame that Courtney won't be staying for longer. The only way I think she could is if Ross Kemp decided to come back full time but I doubt he ever will so  :Sad: .

----------


## Babe14

Carla his wife is coming into the show, so at a guess this may be leading up to Ross's exit. I don't know if  Carla is going to be staying in the square or leaving with Grant.  If she stays then maybe Courtney could too? But I don't think that Grant would leave her behind, this of course will all depend on the reason for him disappearing again.

Hopefully we will be finding out just what the problem is between Grant and Carla along with what exactly it is she has to do. (Re telephone conversation with Carla last week)

----------


## bad4everzain

grant shags jane and ian cant do **** abt it shammeeee

----------


## JustJodi

*I would dearly love to see Ross spend a bit more time on EE but I realize he has done other things and probably wants to do more ,,I am glad I got to "know" Grants character this time around ....... I do hope that Grant shags Jane rotten,,,,,, as some one said there aint a damn thing Ian can do about it,,*

----------


## Babe14

From a clip I saw yesterday he does just that :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> From a clip I saw yesterday he does just that


*Babe . can ya post that clip ?? or is it a bit too akward to do ??? * 
*Grant snogs her good ??  whahoooooooooooooooooooooo*

----------


## Babe14

Um..very difficult as it was on Entertainment today!! I will have a nose around the web and see what I can find.

The clip invovled a table, Jane laying on it and Grant well...huh um... :Lol:   :Embarrassment:  

Apparently Jane has been glammed up to be a bit of a glamour puss and she now has long blonde hair.  People were remarking on how come Jane suddenly got all galmmed up for Grant, but the reason for her new hair do is that she decided to go blonde and grow the hair which took about 6 months to grow. So it is just a coincidence that she now has long hair whilst pashing with Grant baby.

I'm glad that it sounds like there will be a lot of focus on Jane as I have always liked the character and felt that she has never been used enough.

I really love Grant and Jake together, along with Phil as this provides a lot of scope for some excellent storylines.

----------


## Babe14

*Grant and Jane Spoiler*

*Jane returns to Grant's office...*

Airs Tuesday, April 25 2006 at 19:30 BST on BBC One


 Grant confronts Jane about her recent behaviour which results in heightened tensions between herself and Ian. Phil and Ian continue their dispute over Ben's schooling arrangements. Later that day, Jane's had enough of Ian's bad mood and appears in the doorway of the Scarlet office where Grant sitsâ¦

*Jane goes back for more*

Airs Friday, April 28 2006 at 20:00 BST on BBC One



When Grant insults the Wicks family, Dean resorts in stealing the Queen Vic's bust. Grant chases after him and when he finally reaches him, Deano provokes him to the point where Grant grabs his throat. How far will Deano take his vendetta against Grant?

Ben's party is in full swing and Peggy sends Jane to the barrel store for more drinks. Grant follows and the pair lock lips and start to kiss. Ian, however, walks in on them but Grant quickly covers. Will Ian ever uncover his partner's promiscuity? 

*Jane and Grant end up in another passionate embrace*

Airs Monday, May 1 2006 at 20:00 BST on BBC One

Jane tries to keep her distance from Grant, but she is caught off guard when she runs into him at The Arches and they end up in a passionate embrace.

(No Piccys yet)

----------


## Babe14

*More Bits of Mitchell Spoilers*
Airs Friday, April 28 2006 at 20:00 BST on BBC One

Relations are still tense between Jane and Grant and Ian has started to notice there's something wrong with her. 

(Before second snog)

Phil, meanwhile, tries his hardest to win Ben round. He buys him a scalextric but it only brings back sad memories for the young boyâ¦ 


When Grant insults the Wicks family, Dean resorts in stealing the Queen Vic's bust. Grant chases after him and when he finally reaches him, Deano provokes him to the point where Grant grabs his throat. How far will Deano take his vendetta against Grant?

*Tuesday May 2nd*
Meanwhile, itâs Janeâs birthday and Ian has gone to a lot of trouble to plan a surprise dinner. But Jane thinks he hasnât made an effort, and is tempted when Grant plans a special night out.

*Thursday 4th May*
Grant and Jane get caught out
Airs Thursday, May 4 2006 at 19:30 BST on BBC One

Meanwhile, Ian and Jane are invited to the Vic to discuss Ben. Jane helps Grant in the kitchen, but they get caught out when things become heated.

*Friday 5th May*
Meanwhile, Grant helps Chelsea out with a delivery and she flirtatiously suggests a drink. Elsewhere, Sonia is angered when Martin turns up at her birthday party, but is left stunned when she tries to confront him.

Will post more details plus piccys when available.

----------


## Babe14

Three guesses as to who will find out about Grant and Jane and tell Ian!!

On the Phil front - apparently he makes a breakthrough with Ben soon..awww

----------


## JustJodi

Apparently Jane has been glammed up to be a bit of a glamour puss and she now has long blonde hair. People were remarking on how come Jane suddenly got all galmmed up for Grant, but the reason for her new hair do is that she decided to go blonde and grow the hair which took about 6 months to grow. So it is just a coincidence that she now has long hair whilst pashing with Grant baby.


*Please tell me Jane is not going to appear with a ton of hair extensions like Terra Cotta Sharon did,,   *

----------


## Babe14

No. It's all natural and looks very nice. I reckon in screening time we should see her long hair in about a couple of months, obviously during this time we will notice how it's gettting longer.

----------


## JustJodi

*Wait a min Wait a min,, so I guess that means the affair will carry on for some time ??????? Well thats cool , I think they look pretty good together......Carla may be all exotic like a hot house flower, but Jane is just something different,,, * 


*Now we need to find a gal for Phil..he needs a good woman to pin him down a bit.. *

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Maybe Carla can go off with Phil after learning about Grant and Jane's affair??  :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Babe14

I was thinking of carla for a possible brief romance with Jake. There again DaveyW I do like your idea of Carla and Phil together but this may be a case of Sharongate all over again.

This what I think about the Grant/Jane affair, that it's going back to the Cindy/Wicksy era (Simon).  I really thought that Jane was different from Ian's other women and would stay true to him.  Still I'm going to enjoy the Grant/Jane affair! Everyone loves a bit of spice in a soap, eh?

----------


## Babe14

> *Wait a min Wait a min,, so I guess that means the affair will carry on for some time ??????? Well thats cool , I think they look pretty good together......Carla may be all exotic like a hot house flower, but Jane is just something different,,, * 
> 
> 
> *Now we need to find a gal for Phil..he needs a good woman to pin him down a bit.. *


No Jane's new image has started now, haven't you noticed? :Smile:  The character has become more glamourous since she first appeared on the stall.  Jane also loves the cheeky chappie, mouthy type and this is how her husband used to be before he was ill. Now would you say that this is Ian?? :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I was thinking of carla for a possible brief romance with Jake. There again DaveyW I do like your idea of Carla and Phil together but this may be a case of Sharongate all over again.
> 
> This what I think about the Grant/Jane affair, that it's going back to the Cindy/Wicksy era (Simon).  I really thought that Jane was different from Ian's other women and would stay true to him.  Still I'm going to enjoy the Grant/Jane affair! Everyone loves a bit of spice in a soap, eh?


Yeah when i wrote my idea, i was thinking that it could be similiar to Sharongate but maybe Carla could get with Phil to get back at Grant or Carla could get with Ian to get back at Jane for having an affair with Grant??  :Ponder:

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah when i wrote my idea, i was thinking that it could be similiar to Sharongate but maybe Carla could get with Phil to get back at Grant or Carla could get with Ian to get back at Jane for having an affair with Grant??


An affair of revenge, I like it! Even better I love your idea of Ian having an affair, now that would be something different Ian the one to do the cheating for a change!

I can see Carla doing something like that just for revenge.  I wonder what the outcome will be of all this? Will Ian let Jane stay, kick her out and then have her back? Or will Jane leave and Ian and Jane split?

----------


## crazygirl

it says in my tv mag that grant leaves next tuesday is he leaving for good or does he return?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> it says in my tv mag that grant leaves next tuesday is he leaving for good or does he return?


I think he does return because i think he returns when his wife Carla arrives. It should say in the spoilers :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I think he does return because i think he returns when his wife Carla arrives. It should say in the spoilers


 :Ponder:  *Hmmm I think he had a 6 mo contract.. or are they gonna spread it out ???*

----------


## crazygirl

> *Hmmm I think he had a 6 mo contract.. or are they gonna spread it out ???*


 yes he signed a 6 months contract but i thought he left in july! when did his contract begin?
it just says in 'whats on tv' that he gets in phils car and leaves albert square but cortney disowns him for some reason and it sounds has though he leaves on his own  :Searchme:

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsdown:  he does leave for a little while because 1. he slept with the new girl from the video shop and when her mum finds out she goes mad  and starts giving grant hassle because he is married and that  2.courtney thinks grant killed tiffany and keeps asking him loads of questions and he gets fed up with it so he takes phils car and leaves for a little while but he does return shortly

----------


## crazygirl

> he does leave for a little while because 1. he slept with the new girl from the video shop and when her mum finds out she goes mad  and starts giving grant hassle because he is married and that  2.courtney thinks grant killed tiffany and keeps asking him loads of questions and he gets fed up with it so he takes phils car and leaves for a little while but he does return shortly


 thanks for that infomation! so when does he actually leave is it july?

----------


## littlemo

> thanks for that infomation! so when does he actually leave is it july?


I think so. When did he arrive? I think he had a six month contract.

----------


## shannisrules

when does carla arrive i think its soon so grant should be back then , but after a while he will leave again once his contract has run out

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> when does carla arrive i think its soon so grant should be back then , but after a while he will leave again once his contract has run out


Carla makes her first appearance this Friday.  :Smile:   I really can't wait for her to arrive, i think she could become the next soap bitch.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Carla makes her first appearance this Friday.   I really can't wait for her to arrive, i think she could become the next soap bitch.


I dont think she's going to be around for long tough. Once Grant leaves....well she'd have to go aswell.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I dont think she's going to be around for long tough. Once Grant leaves....well she'd have to go aswell.


Oh that would be a shame.....i think i will really like her character from what i have heard about her so far.  :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i'd like courtney to stay when grant leaves cos shes good in it although she is a cow to ben

----------


## Kim

*From: The Sun. Dated: Wednesday, May 31, 2006.

GRANT Mitchell has a go at doing the housework ....., and, well, no offence mate - but you'd best leave it to your Mum Peggy next time. 

EastEnder Grant (Ross Kemp) flips after his wife Carla says she owes Â£25,000  to her ex-lover Ray. 

Ray then threatens to harm Peggy, but reveals the debt is only Â£12,000.

Grant is furious at Carla's lie - and trashes Ray's place in next week's episode.*

----------


## Kim



----------


## Kim

Here's the article:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> *From: The Sun. Dated: Wednesday, May 31, 2006.
> 
> GRANT Mitchell has a go at doing the housework ....., and, well, no offence mate - but you'd best leave it to your Mum Peggy next time. 
> 
> EastEnder Grant (Ross Kemp) flips after his wife Carla says she owes Â£25,000  to her ex-lover Ray. 
> 
> Ray then threatens to harm Peggy, but reveals the debt is only Â£12,000.
> 
> Grant is furious at Carla's lie - and trashes Ray's place in next week's episode.*


Thanks for posting! Sounds exciting!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Mirror, Soapbox spoiler on Grant and Carla : 
BIN AND GONE Grunt Mitchell dumps cheating wife Carla and then leaves with his girl Courtneyclick here.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Mirror, Soapbox spoiler on Grant and Carla : 
> BIN AND GONE Grunt Mitchell dumps cheating wife Carla and then leaves with his girl Courtneyclick here.


Thanks for posting, it makes a good read. I hope Grant returns sometime in the future with Courtney, hopefully if they return, they will become permanent fixtures and stay in Walford along with Carla.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I've just read an article on Ds, and the original source is the Daily Star. 

It asks whether Phil and Jane are going to have an affair. It says that they've been filming a lot of scenes together recently, that are top secret. But asking whether they will be getting together, the insider said 'that it may not be as predictable as them two having an affair, it might be for other  reasons that they become close'. 

I didn't think there was any need to open up another thread, because I don't think the affair thing is going to happen. I reckon it's more to do with Ben, or maybe Ian. 

Phil and Jane aren't very close at the moment though. Phil doesn't seem to like her very much. There must be something that changes his mind.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

She could become closer to Phil because of Ben, if Ian and Phil fight over rights for Ben, then Jane might start sticking up for Phil etc making her and Phil closer. Just an idea.....

----------


## littlemo

According to Sharon Marshall (today on This Morning) Phil is getting a romance soon. She didn't say anymore than that but it could be Jane?

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Rotfl:  apparently it is jane i read in a newspaper last week that she says move over grant i want your brother which i found funny because eastenders have already done this with sharon ho hum !

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> According to Sharon Marshall (today on This Morning) Phil is getting a romance soon. She didn't say anymore than that but it could be Jane?


Well i am hoping Jane and Phil together won't be true, i wanted Phil and Jane to get closer for other reasons like Ben etc, not for a romance.....

I really can't picture Jane and Phil as a couple.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Phil was quiet rough with her before, so he must feel deeply ashamed if they get together! Not! :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

Is it tonight that Grant leaves?

----------


## Becksfanz

It will be stupid if they do get together! Plllleeeaaasssee no! lol

----------


## littlemo

You know a while ago they had that 'Jane pregnancy' rumour, about her having a baby with Grant?! I think they could do that storyline.

Carla and Grant were going on about Grant wanting more children. And then there was that scene towards the end with Grant and Jane, it was so sweet! If Grant came back, and Jane came to her senses about Ian. They could try and make things work. What do you think?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> You know a while ago they had that 'Jane pregnancy' rumour, about her having a baby with Grant?! I think they could do that storyline.
> 
> Carla and Grant were going on about Grant wanting more children. And then there was that scene towards the end with Grant and Jane, it was so sweet! If Grant came back, and Jane came to her senses about Ian. They could try and make things work. What do you think?


Yeah i think Grant and Jane should make things work between them, Ian and Jane really shouldn't be together and i have realised this since Jane began her affair with Grant. Grant and Jane are so well suited, plus Courtney gets on so well with Jane so they would be a great family together, i hope they get together sometime in the future and have kids together, i would think that would be the cherry on the cake for them!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Confused:  im not sure really i do think they would be well suited but i would hate things to turn sour between jane & grant because i dont think it would be very fair on jane after her loosing her husband so tragically bless her plus it would hurt her to hurt ians children i think it would would be very big emotionally for her

----------


## JustJodi

*I honestly can not say Jane HAD AN AFFAIR with Grant, cos Jane is not a married woman, shes just shackin up with Ian and is nothing but Ians baby sitter and maid in my opinion,, Ian has to be as BORING as watching paint dry..Ok Grant was seperated when he and Jane took up with their passionate fling..weither or not they EVENTUALLY get together again, I just think they got along really well and would make a really interesting couple.. if EE would write a DECENT STORY LINE. Jane just GLOWED when she was with Grant. Ok thats just my 2 euro cents worth.........*

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe that could be Jane's exit story when she thinks about leaving.. head to portugal to be with Grant

----------


## Kim

> Maybe that could be Jane's exit story when she thinks about leaving.. head to portugal to be with Grant


That sounds about right because of something in soaplife. It said that Ian's obsession with the local charity trust elevates him from most boring to mega boring.

----------


## Kim



----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Jane isn't leaving though is she?! I just really want Grant to return to the Square with Courtney and sweep Jane off her feet, I don't want Jane to get with Phil like rumours suggest, Phil and Jane are really not suited!! Jane is a great addition to Eastenders and may long she stay in the show!  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Jane isn't leaving though is she?! I just really want Grant to return to the Square with Courtney and sweep Jane off her feet, I don't want Jane to get with Phil like rumours suggest, Phil and Jane are really not suited!! Jane is a great addition to Eastenders and may long she stay in the show!


Nothing is confirmed as far as I know but I think she is leaving.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Nothing is confirmed as far as I know but I think she is leaving.


Aaah no!! I wouldn't mind if she leaves to track down Grant, maybe we could have one of the Eastenders week away specials and this time it's in Portugal where Jane is trying to track down Grant after splitting up with Ian! That would be great!!

----------


## JustJodi

*Has this been confirmed that Jane is leaving, is it cause of Grant or Phil ?? Or is the actress just wanting to do something else,, actually Jane is a terrific character,, its just that Ian is making her BORING,, *

----------


## crazygirl

has grant left? i dont know whats going on in eastenders at the moment because i missed it all last week & i cant find any where to download it from

----------


## Siobhan

> has grant left? i dont know whats going on in eastenders at the moment because i missed it all last week & i cant find any where to download it from


Grant left cause he had planned to start a new life in Portugal with his wife but he found out she was ripping him off. If you want to know what happen read the episode guides for Eastender and don't worry you haven't missed anything this week as it is on today and tommorrow for 1 hour

----------


## JustJodi

> has grant left? i dont know whats going on in eastenders at the moment because i missed it all last week & i cant find any where to download it from


 
 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   yes he left........... with courtney going up the esclators, but he CALLED JANE before he left, it was such a tender moment, :Heart:  , Jane was in tears,, and i was sniffin ... it was a good ending,, actually :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> yes he left........... with courtney going up the esclators, but he CALLED JANE before he left, it was such a tender moment, , Jane was in tears,, and i was sniffin ... it was a good ending,, actually


 you say grant & courtney were going up the esclators so i take it that this was at the tube station?
my daughter was in spain with my parents last week so me and my partner were going out and stuff and i forgot to record it on the monday night so i was going to watch them all on sunday and i missed it on sunday becasuse it was on early and i didnt know  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> you say grant & courtney were going up the esclators so i take it that this was at the tube station?
> my daughter was in spain with my parents last week so me and my partner were going out and stuff and i forgot to record it on the monday night so i was going to watch them all on sunday and i missed it on sunday becasuse it was on early and i didnt know


They were going up the escalator at the airport.

----------


## JustJodi

> They were going up the escalator at the airport.


 
*Thanks I forgot to add that  Was also priceless Grant left Carla in the rubbish bin, and Peggy slugged Carla in the kisser,, great stuff !!!*

----------


## crazygirl

at the airport sorry i presumed they were at the tube going to the airport has a few seem to leave at the tube! and ive missed peggy slap carla!!
is carla still in eastenders then?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> at the airport sorry i presumed they were at the tube going to the airport has a few seem to leave at the tube! and ive missed peggy slap carla!!
> is carla still in eastenders then?


No i think she has left now. Peggy slapped her and she was put in a dustbin by Grant but now i think she has left, she should have stuck around though.  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> No i think she has left now. Peggy slapped her and she was put in a dustbin by Grant but now i think she has left, she should have stuck around though.


 oh thats ashame i thought she was going to be the new chrissie watts! shame she has gone

----------


## Kim

> *Has this been confirmed that Jane is leaving, is it cause of Grant or Phil ?? Or is the actress just wanting to do something else,, actually Jane is a terrific character,, its just that Ian is making her BORING,, *


No it hasn't been confirmed by an official source but it is in soaplife saying that Ian turns mega boring with his plans to help charity, then Jane has her eye on Robert, so I'm guessing he tells Ian or Phil finds out and tells Ian which leads to her leaving to go and track down Grant.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know i said it before but i think it would be great if we had an Eastenders special week away again, this time in Portugal with Jane trying to track Grant down but Phil and Robert go after her and try and look for Jane in Portugal. I think it would be a great set of episodes.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Yeah, sort of similar to the one with Ian and Cindy's kids in it that involved Phil. Generally, I'm not interested in episodes over 6 years old but I found that one interesting.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I never saw the Cindy/Ian episodes away but yeah something similar, i think it would be great. In fact i might write a script based on Jane trying to track down Grant in Portugal.  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

it would be good wouldnt it! was the last abroad thing lisa and phil?

----------


## Siobhan

> it would be good wouldnt it! was the last abroad thing lisa and phil?


for the mitchells yes but overall it was when Mickey met his dad and we met Dawn Swan

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think its good that peggy is organising a surprise wedding for honey and billy but just wait until she goes into labour i just feel so sorry for the pair of them when honey gives birth to a downs syndrome baby, that is so sad.

----------


## EE Rocks

I love the Mitchell's, I miss Tiffany though. :Sad:   Courtney mitchell was fantastic,i hope she comes back. Ben is okay, little boring. Love Phil and Grant and Peggy. Honey is going to be a mitchell soon.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah i'm glad the Mitchells are back, I was missing them. I liked the way Phil helped Billy with the nursery, a very sweet scene!

----------

